# New BF3 multiplay trailer!! With jets and armor!!



## BlackMesa

Seriously, Bow the Fuck Down Modern Warfare. This is why I love the Battlefield series!!! Jets, armor, and huge fucking maps. This is looking like the proper successor to BF2. Thank God.
Battlefield 3 | Caspian Border Gameplay - YouTube


----------



## MABGuitar

Fuck that looks chaotic and fun as hell.


----------



## metal_sam14

64 FUCKING PLAYERS!

Winning.


----------



## Mexi

for PC yes, though I believe for consoles its reduced to 32 or 24 or something. either way, looks phenomenal and I cannot wait for it to come out


----------



## Stealth7

Mexi said:


> for PC yes, though I believe for consoles its reduced to 32 or 24 or something. either way, looks phenomenal and I cannot wait for it to come out



And PC gets fighter jets as well.


----------



## GazPots

Are you saying there are no fighter jets on consoles?



If so i think i'll be rethinking my preorder.


----------



## Stealth7

GazPots said:


> Are you saying there are no fighter jets on consoles?
> 
> 
> 
> If so i think i'll be rethinking my preorder.



I'm not 100% sure on that as it's what someone I know told me.. Sorry I should have said that in my other post. So yeah don't take my word for it!  read around and see what people are saying or what the 'official' word is.


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I saw that earlier, man it looks like it's going to be awesome (for PC players, at least)!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## HighGain510

Stealth7 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on that as it's what someone I know told me.. Sorry I should have said that in my other post. So yeah don't take my word for it!  read around and see what people are saying or what the 'official' word is.



I'd say that's doubtful, I haven't read that anywhere else, typically the only limits that they put on consoles are the player limits per match which are typically higher for PC versions of most games because they allow dedicated hosting whereas on consoles you're restricted to PSN/XBL offerings.


----------



## mikernaut

Looks pretty incredible, kinda scares me seeing as how many hours Bf2 sucked outta my life, hahahaha I had 2 generals LOLOLOL


----------



## Chickenhawk

I'm seriously thinking about building a PC to play this, or finishing my dual-boot on my Mac and seeing if it'll play it.

**goes off in search of system requirements*


----------



## BlackMesa

I almost positive that the consoles wont get jets. Mainly due to the fact that the maps for consoles will scaled down a bit. They probably wont be big enough to allow for jets.


----------



## HighGain510

BlackMesa said:


> I almost positive that the consoles wont get jets. Mainly due to the fact that the maps for consoles will scaled down a bit. They probably wont be big enough to allow for jets.



You sir, would be incorrect! 

DICE: Battlefield 3 console maps more 'compact' | Joystiq



Joystiq.com said:


> Another compromise, he said, is the construction of more "compact" maps. Maps will be smaller than their PC counterparts, though he assures players "it's not that we have cut them in half," but rather compacted them "slightly to keep the action up."
> 
> Bach mentioned Battlefield Bad Company 2 as a point of reference, noting that its maps "weren't really small on console." Having spawned at the base with no vehicles many times, we'd be hard-pressed to disagree. *Speaking of vehicles, Bach did confirm that jets will be available in the console version, so virtual pilots can rest easy.*





So there you guys go, maps will be SLIGHTLY smaller for consoles, but JET(pack)S WAS YES!


----------



## BlackMesa

Well good for the consolers then. They'll get pretty much most of the experience us pc gamers will get.


----------



## Stealth7

This game is going to be bloody awesome!


----------



## K Rawk

Cant wait to put a week long hold on all of lifes duties when this releases haha


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> You sir, would be incorrect!
> 
> DICE: Battlefield 3 console maps more 'compact' | Joystiq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you guys go, maps will be SLIGHTLY smaller for consoles, but JET(pack)S WAS YES!



Epic win on the Periphery reference.


----------



## Murmel

I'll probably get this, even if I've hated on it soooo much 
I only have a dual core processor though, and that's the minimum requirement... I don't like playing with the minimum system requirements, so I'll probably have to invest in a quad core.


----------



## That_One_Person

Us with consoles and no super-pc get the silly diet version. There might be jets, but I bet it will be limited to one per side for the biggest maps only.


----------



## leandroab

Chickenhawk said:


> **goes off in search of system requirements*



I suggest you give up already


----------



## Mexi

I think its unreasonable to expect the same gameplay experience on a console that has years-old hardware and can't achieve the the graphics that most DX11 games bring. If I had hundreds of dollars to blow for a new rig, I would totally get it for the PC, but I guess it's the console route for me. that said, the people that I know that are playing the alpha (on consoles) say it's amazing either way so I'm not too worried.


----------



## vampiregenocide

That trailer looks fucking incredible. I still have my reservations, but it's looking more and more awesome.


----------



## groph

My mind exploded at 1:35.



Chickenhawk said:


> I'm seriously thinking about building a PC to play this, or finishing my dual-boot on my Mac and seeing if it'll play it.
> 
> **goes off in search of system requirements*



You're going to want a good quad-core, probably something like an Intel i5 2500K or i7 920, something along those lines, or an AMD Phenom II X4, I have the 965 Black Edition @ 3.4GHz myself. 4 to 6GB of good DDR3, and a graphics card like an NVIDIA 560, 570, 580 or ATI 6870, 6950, 6970, it all depends on your resolution. Apparently the Frostbite engine scales pretty well and it's nicely optimized (I know dick about code and game engines) so you won't need a crazy crazy rig to play on modest resolutions. The super high end gear is for those of us with massive monitors and demands for 60+ FPS/the need to brag to other people about how big their graphics card is. I think consoles have FPS caps of 30, and you don't hear people complaining about stuttery gameplay. If you're building a system from scratch, I'm sure the equivalent of $1000 could get you what you want.

I've got the AMD 965 BE, 8GB of decent DDR3, and I'll hopefully have a GTX 570 come Christmas, or possibly something better. Then, when I'm done with my school year from hell, I can let the neckbeard flow and play the fuck out of this game, with awesome framerates.

This game is going to bone the shit out of anything Call of Duty, though MW3 might be decent. I'll probably give it a try, no point being a purist if a CoD game happens to be fun too.


----------



## ittoa666

Is anyone else sick of not having a console that can't keep up with a pc? Seriously, when are they going to put out something competent enough to handle this? I'm sick of feeling like "that guy" because I don't have tons of money to buy a super computer with.


----------



## GazPots

I am seriously tempted to get an ultra high end pc rig built just for 64 player battlefield madness.


I remember the utter mayhem that was Battlefield 2 64 player servers. 



24 only for consoles sucks dick.


----------



## Qweklain

In that is the reason I will forever say PC will ALWAYS dominate consoles. Until these companies stop being cheap fucks and add dedicated servers for their biggest games (BF, CoD), console people will never get to enjoy that which is ridiculous large amount of players at once. BF is not even close to as fun on console as it is on PC due to A) Smaller maps and B) Significantly less people and C) Sometimes omitted content.

I almost want to cancel my preorder for my Xbox version, but unfortunately do not have enough money to buy the comp parts I want to build the PC I need. I do not have any comp right now so I can not simply upgrade and I under no circumstance will cheap out.


----------



## That_One_Person

Or, you know, it may be the fact that the Xbox 360 has almost 6 year old hardware. I am thankful that they could put in the amount of things they are going to for consoles.


----------



## gilsontsang

Modern Warfare 3 -> trash can lol


----------



## BryanFTWL

This game is looking to be awesome, and I've had it preordered for PS3 for a while now.
Quote this with your PSN username if you're buying this for PS3.


----------



## Stealth7

Can't wait!


----------



## Winspear

Just looked in here out of curiosity. I haven't played games since San Andreas, apart from World of Warcraft and a few hours on the first Halo, haha. This is absolutely crazy! Can't beieve how far things have come, and I can't imagine having the nerves to play a game like this haha, it looks terrifyingly stresful


----------



## Mexi

extended operation guillotine trailer comprised of Xbox 360 footage. needless to say, it should put all the naysayers about the graphics on consoles in their respective places.


----------



## GazPots

Where does it say it's made from xbox 360 footage?


----------



## Murmel

I just hope to god that the recoil and feel of the weapons is the same in SP as in MP. Nothing throws me off more than when the weapons feel totally different in the 2 modes.
CoD has suffered badly from this. I don't remember if this was the case in BC2, I hated that game anyways


----------



## Mexi

GazPots said:


> Where does it say it's made from xbox 360 footage?



at the very beginning of it, like 15-20 sec in


----------



## GazPots

Doh!


Edit - i think i must have been in some sort of sleep stupor when i entered this thread this morning. Can't believe i missed that. 



Shame on me.


----------



## HighGain510

What has two thumbs and is super-excited for BF3? THIS GUY!


----------



## metal_sam14

HighGain510 said:


> What has two thumbs and is super-excited for BF3? THIS GUY!



Loving the scrubs reference


----------



## Mexi

Battlefield 3 beta starts Sep 29, system requirements revealed - Battlefield 3

cross-platform open Beta starts on the 29th, and PC requirements posted


----------



## BlackMesa

Mexi said:


> Battlefield 3 beta starts Sep 29, system requirements revealed - Battlefield 3
> 
> cross-platform open Beta starts on the 29th, and PC requirements posted



I'm glad the Brown Truck dropped off some packages for me from Newegg today. I'll be rebuilding my pc tomorrow and it will be ready!!! Fuck YES!!!


----------



## HighGain510

Mexi said:


> Battlefield 3 beta starts Sep 29, system requirements revealed - Battlefield 3
> 
> cross-platform open Beta starts on the 29th, and PC requirements posted



Guess this is the 2nd round of beta testing, I was already part of the beta testers for the PC version. Game kicks major ass, if they've made any changes to it I'm curious to see what they changed, it was pretty awesome already!  I SO can't wait for this!


----------



## Murmel

What's this "Origin" they speak of that you need in order to play the beta on PC?


----------



## Mexi

its EAs new client for all their games, kind of like Steam. you will need to have an Origin account and have to download the origin client in order to download the beta to BF3. console players will also have to have an origin account


----------



## Stealth7

Mexi said:


> its EAs new client for all their games, kind of like Steam. you will need to have an Origin account and have to download the origin client in order to download the beta to BF3. console players will also have to have an origin account



You only need an Origin account for PC, The Xbox and PS3 Beta will be available from their respective online stores.


----------



## Mexi

Stealth7 said:


> You only need an Origin account for PC, The Xbox and PS3 Beta will be available from their respective online stores.



oh I meant to actually play the retail game once it's out, my bad


----------



## GazPots

Christ, i fucking hate this shit EA forces on people. Now you've got to have an Origin account? Fuck off EA, seriously, just go bankrupt and fuck off into the history books please.




Just do a google search for "EA Origin EULA" and laugh your ass off.


----------



## HighGain510

GazPots said:


> Christ, i fucking hate this shit EA forces on people. Now you've got to have an Origin account? Fuck off EA, seriously, just go bankrupt and fuck off into the history books please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just do a google search for "EA Origin EULA" and laugh your ass off.



Well if you played *any* EA games on PC previously, Origin is the new "EA Download Manager" which is what you had to have for all the other games to run anyways so it's just the same thing with a different name.


----------



## GazPots

I just hate this whole "you must do X to play game Y" bullshit that's happening ALL the time these days.

Online passes and download managers and "have to be online to play offline" crap some of these guys pull. Whatever the fuck happened to buying a fucking game and just playing it?


It's beyond tiresome.


----------



## Mexi

its been a standard for a few years now largely because of game piracy. precisely the reason why DRM is in PC games


----------



## GazPots

I can't say i like it regardless of its effectiveness. 


Better send some ninjas after those pesky pirates.


----------



## Mexi

battlefield 3 TV spot


----------



## ZEBOV

The beta launched nearly 14 hours ago, and I'm still waiting on a beta key.

EDIT: I finally got a beta key and I'm downloading the beta now.


----------



## the fuhrer

ZEBOV said:


> The beta launched nearly 14 hours ago, and I'm still waiting on a beta key.
> 
> EDIT: I finally got a beta key and I'm downloading the beta now.




It's gonna be a bad ass game but the beta is getting boring already. I want more that one map!


----------



## philkilla

I'm loving the beta. DICE really did their homework when it comes to movement/reload drills 

I can't believe how many kids are bitching on the forums though about the graphics....it's a beta for cryin out loud.


----------



## Stealth7

Has anyone been killed by another player whilst they rolled along the ground?


----------



## Black_Sheep

I think too many people make a big deal about the graphics anyway. This game is supposed to look "super AWesum!!"  ...or something. 

I personally don't give a shit. As long as the game is great the graphics don't really matter that much. 

One month to wait....


----------



## GazPots

I've got mixed opinions about this beta. 


It's horribly glitchy 
blue tint to whole screen randomly occurs
stuck in the see through ground 
can't zoom weapon occasionally
can't sprint after wall climbing
broken up squads upon joining game
game gets stuck on loading the menu after backing out
random flashes of your screen which is annoying as fuck
game sticks on loading a map forever

but i realise this is why the beta exists. 
Hopefully they can iron out all the shit and get it running nice.

There are moments of combat gold though and it is fun with a good team of people (if you get them in the same damn squad).



What i fucking hate about this game is the often horrendous input lag. Which to say, is pretty much like all previous BF titles of recent. Makes for some wonky aiming until you get used to it. But seriously, why is the input lag even there? Other games do it with minimal lag, yet Dice seems to think it's fine. It's fucking driving me bonkers. 


Also, 5 bullets to 1 guys head/neck and he finally goes down. Single shot and every round hits. 

Get it sorted or open up a hardcore mode please.


----------



## ittoa666

The beta is out but I can't get it. It says it costs -1 MS points. Goddamn.


----------



## Murmel

Just got the beta and played some. I'm impressed that it isn't a new Bad Company 
I quite enjoy it, it's a bit glitchy but I haven't experienced nearly as many problems as GazPots.

The US assault rifles are terrible, and the AK rules, just like in BF2. I fucking love running around with the SVD though, it's totally easy to no-scope, because the crosshair isn't very large. Not many people play sniper though.

And the pistol is fucking amazing


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The BETA is ok. 

Can't say I'm excited anymore though.


----------



## Prydogga

Sprint and ADS screw up often
The EXTREMELY awkward close up shot of the fuck that just kill you's face after death. Just, cut it out, it's buggy and annoying.
The lack of a timer to deploying very often, I'm sick of confirming 'deploy' twice to actually deploy.

The way that the menus and lobbies are set out are actually fairly annoying. When I'm in between games, I can't get options, leave the game or invite anyone. While I'm dead, I can't get to the menus. 

The fact that I get a 30s+ lobby then 30s+ wait in game is very annoying. Give me one menu where I can invite friends, ACTUALLY set up a proper squad and set out my classes, PLEASE!

Other than that, everything is fine.The game doesn't look as bad as I anticipated it would for the 360, but I do miss some of the wicked particle effects that I'm sure the super PC users will experience.

Oh, and I can't wait to play a game that isn't nothing but man to man combat, because the over saturation of snipers is simply ridiculous. They need more counters, and more incentive to not use them, but other guns are too inaccurate and weak to appeal to the newer players.


----------



## GazPots

Murmel said:


> Just got the beta and played some. I'm impressed that it isn't a new Bad Company
> I quite enjoy it, it's a bit glitchy but I haven't experienced nearly as many problems as GazPots.
> 
> The US assault rifles are terrible, and the AK rules, just like in BF2. I fucking love running around with the SVD though, it's totally easy to no-scope, because the crosshair isn't very large. Not many people play sniper though.
> 
> And the pistol is fucking amazing



I didn't realise you can just take the scope off the snipers and run about with iron sights owning people. 


It was amusing.


----------



## Mexi

I'm really enjoying the beta. I'm playing it on PC (medium settings) and PS3 and I'm sureprised by how well the PS3 version turned out by comparison (even with a fairly old video card) I don't seem to be experiencing a lot of the issues a lot of people seem to be having, sure theres's some buggy/glitchy stuff and some graphics tearing, but I'm sure a lot of the kinks will be worked out by the release date.


----------



## ZEBOV

So far, I'm liking the beta, but when the game is released, I don't foresee playing on Operation Metro again. It's just too hard for the assault team on Rush. The defense team usually wins.
I've encountered one extremely weird glitch earlier. I couldn't run at all and I couldn't chat in the game, so all I could do was helplessly look at people. I started teamkilling shortly afterwards so that hopefully a team mate would kill me, and respawning didn't help me. And waiting until the next game didn't fix it.
A lot of people are falling under the maps on the PC version. Idk about the console versions though.
A friend of mine was able to play on Caspian Border on PC. He has an AMD Radeon HD6870, and he was getting frame rate as low as 20fps on that map. So keep that in mind if you haven't upgraded your graphics yet.
I've tried installing AMD's new drivers optimized for BF3 (I have a Radeon HD5770), but I've gotten the blue screen of death every time I've tried to install them, so fuck AMD's shitty drivers. My next card will be a 3 Gb GTX580.


----------



## Sofos

Downloaded this as soon as I got home from school, still the servers are down for 360. WHAT THE HELL EA?! SERIOUSLY!! GET ON YOUR SHIT!!


----------



## Stealth7

There are some players that are already on level 30+ after only 3 days.. How's that even possible?


----------



## ittoa666

Finally got a good chance to play this. I like it a lot, but the obvious things shine through, like glitches with sound, aiming, and headshots. Good thing they have basically changed everything already for the gold release. 

Overall, it's fun and I like the way it feels and plays.


----------



## Stealth7

How rubbish are the beginner sniper rifles!?  It takes me 2-3 shots to kill someone but by the 2nd shot I'm already yelling at the screen or maybe I'm just shithouse.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ZEBOV said:


> So far, I'm liking the beta, but when the game is released, I don't foresee playing on Operation Metro again. It's just too hard for the assault team on Rush. The defense team usually wins.
> I've encountered one extremely weird glitch earlier. I couldn't run at all and I couldn't chat in the game, so all I could do was helplessly look at people. I started teamkilling shortly afterwards so that hopefully a team mate would kill me, and respawning didn't help me. And waiting until the next game didn't fix it.
> A lot of people are falling under the maps on the PC version. Idk about the console versions though.
> A friend of mine was able to play on Caspian Border on PC. He has an AMD Radeon HD6870, and he was getting frame rate as low as 20fps on that map. So keep that in mind if you haven't upgraded your graphics yet.
> I've tried installing AMD's new drivers optimized for BF3 (I have a Radeon HD5770), but I've gotten the blue screen of death every time I've tried to install them, so fuck AMD's shitty drivers. My next card will be a 3 Gb GTX580.



You know you can commit suicide right?


----------



## BryanFTWL

GazPots said:


> [*]random flashes of your screen which is annoying as fuck



That's happening to you too? I thought my PS3 was fucked or something.


----------



## GazPots

Stealth7 said:


> How rubbish are the beginner sniper rifles!?  It takes me 2-3 shots to kill someone but by the 2nd shot I'm already yelling at the screen or maybe I'm just shithouse.



Don't worry, there will be a hardcore mode in BF3 allowing for 1 hit kills with the snipers.



If you get hit by a sniper you shouldn't be able to run away unless you're packing some serious armour. If i hit you in the HEAD, and you run away then the game is broken.  I just can't play "core" modes in shooters anymore. If i have to headshot a guy 4 times with an m16 on single shot again i'll end up throwing the xbox out the window. 



BryanFTWL said:


> That's happening to you too? I thought my PS3 was fucked or something.




Nah it's definitely the game being buggy, the whole squad i was playing with on xbox had the same problems i was getting (which i listed on the previous page).


----------



## BryanFTWL

GazPots said:


> Nah it's definitely the game being buggy, the whole squad i was playing with on xbox had the same problems i was getting (which i listed on the previous page).



Gotcha, good to hear. Well, not good to hear, but, you know. 

I hate how underpowered the American weapons are. I'll usually have a 2.0 when I'm on the Russians, and then be in the negatives when I'm on the American side. 
Maybe some of it has to do with the gameplay differences between attacking and defending, but I unloaded an entire clip in a guy facing away from me, and then he turns around and fires for a split second, then I'm dead. I understand he probably got a headshot, but he survived an entire clip in pretty close quarters? Hopefully that gets worked out.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Downloaded the beta yesterday, gonna play it soon. No expectations


----------



## BryanFTWL

Black_Sheep said:


> Downloaded the beta yesterday, gonna play it soon. No expectations



It's a TON of fun, just overlook some of the bugs. And I strongly recommend playing engineer when you're attacking if you're used to playing Assault in Bad Company 2.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Well it's indeed buggy as hell... 

and the graphics really don't look that good. But i assume it's not how the final product looks... 

But apart from that, it feels alright.


----------



## Stealth7

GazPots said:


> Don't worry, there will be a hardcore mode in BF3 allowing for 1 hit kills with the snipers.
> 
> If you get hit by a sniper you shouldn't be able to run away unless you're packing some serious armour. If i hit you in the HEAD, and you run away then the game is broken.  I just can't play "core" modes in shooters anymore. If i have to headshot a guy 4 times with an m16 on single shot again i'll end up throwing the xbox out the window.



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's stupid. They should make it that in all game modes when you shoot someone in the head you kill them or when you hit their body you at least wound them so they can't fucking run away! Seriously who fucking runs away from a shot to the head or body?


----------



## Sofos

well thats kinda shit. i can unload an entire clip as assault into an enemy, but one shot from their gun (not sure what kind, but it was a machine gun) kills me. and spawn killers are pissing me off too. "oh look i died, oh well ima spawn" 3..2..1..Dead again


----------



## HighGain510

After playing the Alpha build and realizing the Beta wouldn't be displaying anything close to the final product I'm skipping it and waiting for the full release version. Besides, playing the Beta via a window on my PC and not allowing me to tweak the visuals to incorporate my hardware wouldn't be playing the game even remotely close to what it will look/feel like once I have those options available.  The guys freaking out over it are going to feel silly once the final release comes out....   However if you're stuck in a MW frame of mind, yeah, you're not going to like BF-style gameplay. It doesn't work the same as MW does and the hit-boxes/damage work differently too. I'm curious to see how they handle that in the final version of the game, it's not like MW is free of weapon damage-related issues either!  

One thing I WILL agree with you about based on my time spent with the Alpla build is that they need to fix the spawn system so guys can't camp out your beginning spawn and just pick you off as soon as you pop up. That definitely got annoying fast. It should have a "safe zone" and if the other team enters that for a certain period of time (say over 5 seconds) they should get insta-killed and moved back to their own spawn.


----------



## Mexi

HighGain510 said:


> After playing the Alpha build and realizing the Beta wouldn't be displaying anything close to the final product I'm skipping it and waiting for the full release version. Besides, playing the Beta via a window on my PC and not allowing me to tweak the visuals to incorporate my hardware wouldn't be playing the game even remotely close to what it will look/feel like once I have those options available.
> 
> 
> One thing I WILL agree with you about based on my time spent with the Alpla build is that they need to fix the spawn system so guys can't camp out your beginning spawn and just pick you off as soon as you pop up. That definitely got annoying fast. It should have a "safe zone" and if the other team enters that for a certain period of time (say over 5 seconds) they should get insta-killed and moved back to their own spawn.



you can hit alt+enter to make the game fullscreen. and you can adjust video settings by hitting ESC when you're in-game. I agree they should change the spawn-killing shit, and perhaps add in some kind of chat in the "lobby" while you wait for the next round


----------



## Taylor2

Played the beta on 360.

Gameplay is fun, map is good.
But the nicest thing I could probably say about it is that it's still a beta.

Glitches are near constant, shooting 10 shots for no kill and getting shot once and dying got old pretty fast. 
Not too impressed with the graphics, but I'll leave that to the fact that it's still a beta, and I don't REALLY care about graphics.


That being said, I finished top three 12/14 games I played.
It seems pretty easy for me. Even the first game I played I did really well.
Snipers are pretty awesome. Shoot for the head people. It's super easy to snipe well. It would be somewhat unfair to have snipers one-hit-kill on huge open maps. My best marksmen shot was 212, and you want that to be a one shot kill anywhere? No thanks. I'll take a steady hand, skill and patience.
I think my best game with a sniper rifle was 16-1 with 4 charge defuses.
Don't be seen, shoot from a distance, use the sidearm, and you will win.

Someone said something about defense always winning.
I didn't find that to be the case. Completely depends on how your team is. Are they tactical or COD kids who run around for kills?
I think I lost two games? One was defense and one was offense. And both times I was top player and my team were a bunch of spanners.



I'll be buying it along with MW3.


----------



## Murmel

Stealth7 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks it's stupid. They should make it that in all game modes when you shoot someone in the head you kill them or when you hit their body you at least wound them so they can't fucking run away! Seriously who fucking runs away from a shot to the head or body?



No, they fucking shouldn't. I'm sorry, but I'm so tired of this. If you want realism, go play something in the lines of Operation Flashpoint. Battlefield was *never* realistic and it never will be. Did you play BF2? If you saw the shit vehicles could do in that game you'd shit yourself from some "this isn't realistic enough" seizure.

Also, there are bolt-on snipers, you just have to unlock them.

Also2, what the hell does that radio thing do that snipers carry with them?


----------



## HighGain510

Mexi said:


> you can hit alt+enter to make the game fullscreen. and you can adjust video settings by hitting ESC when you're in-game. I agree they should change the spawn-killing shit, and perhaps add in some kind of chat in the "lobby" while you wait for the next round



Weird, maybe it's a change with the beta but in the alpha it would not let me escape into the options menu. I asked around with a few other PC gamers I know and they mentioned the same.


----------



## wayward

I actually really enjoy the Beta. 

DICE Confirmed that the beta is NOWHERE as near as polished as the final game will be. They have an unpolished game engine running the beta, and the true and new lighting system isn't even running, and neither are destructible environments, most soft shading, and motion blur. And I still LOVE the beta.

I've had no problems with "unloading a whole clip on an enemy and them walking away"; It takes me a couple shots with a pistol in the chest and they go down. I think some of the additions truly are innovative (though they stole some from Red Orchestra 2) as in Lasers, Flashlights, the Bipod for the snipers, different types of bolts for the snipers. Yeah the game is glitchy, but it's still fun and still in the beta stage! Which means if it's this fun in the Beta, it's going to be unbelievable in the actual release. I personally can't wait.


----------



## wayward

Taylor said:


> Played the beta on 360.
> That being said, I finished top three 12/14 games I played.
> It seems pretty easy for me. Even the first game I played I did really well.
> Snipers are pretty awesome. Shoot for the head people. It's super easy to snipe well. It would be somewhat unfair to have snipers one-hit-kill on huge open maps. My best marksmen shot was 212, and you want that to be a one shot kill anywhere? No thanks. I'll take a steady hand, skill and patience.
> I think my best game with a sniper rifle was 16-1 with 4 charge defuses.
> Don't be seen, shoot from a distance, use the sidearm, and you will win.
> 
> Someone said something about defense always winning.
> I didn't find that to be the case. Completely depends on how your team is. Are they tactical or COD kids who run around for kills?
> I think I lost two games? One was defense and one was offense. And both times I was top player and my team were a bunch of spanners.




I totally agree. Snipers are VERY good; But unlike the Bad Company and Medal of Honor predecessors of BF3, snipers do not DOMINATE the map, and not many people are snipers at all. My best game w/ snipers was 24-4 k/d with 5 Bomb armings. I just started playing it today from 9:30 am to about 11:00 am and am already level 8 in snipers.

And as for defense always winning; No matter which side I was on, we almost always won; Wether defending or attacking, it just depends on the team you have. Unlike MW2 the BF games have always revolved around the idea of using a team to get things done. I haven't seen too many people in the beta just frantically running around trying to kill, like COD fanboys do. All the teams I was on worked hard together to capture or defend objectives.

What I like most about the game itself is that it's more fun than competitive.

And quick EDIT: Not getting a one shot kill with headshots? I literally JUST got done playing a game, and every time I shot a guy in the head he died. I actually took up a position by a train (defending by the trains on the second phase of metro) and got THREE double kills in which I shot through one guys head, and hit another guy in the head and killed BOTH of them. I got a total of 18 headshots that game, and not one of them took more than one shot. Maybe you guys are just bad and think you hit them in the head? because you might be mistaken and actually hit them in the shoulder, which has a WHOLE DIFFERENT damage counter than the head, because it's a part of the chest. I mean come on, I even get some one-shot kills on people's legs!!


----------



## ZEBOV

Stealth7 said:


> There are some players that are already on level 30+ after only 3 days.. How's that even possible?


They have no lives.



Scar Symmetry said:


> You know you can commit suicide right?


I forgot to mention that, but I did that too.



Murmel said:


> Also2, what the hell does that radio thing do that snipers carry with them?


That is a mobile spawn point. I'm not sure if just your squad can spawn there or the whole team.


----------



## GazPots

Murmel said:


> No, they fucking shouldn't. I'm sorry, but I'm so tired of this. If you want realism, go play something in the lines of Operation Flashpoint. Battlefield was *never* realistic and it never will be. Did you play BF2? If you saw the shit vehicles could do in that game you'd shit yourself from some "this isn't realistic enough" seizure.




Vice versa, we're so fucking tired of games and their shitty health/bullet systems.


They've went to a hell of a lot of trouble to make it look realistic if they don't intend on it being at least remotely realistic gameplay wise.


----------



## ittoa666

My buddy has connections to gamestop (old employee), and he talked to the manager here and he said the game looks 50 times better than the beta. Basically, the beta is a hype generator.


----------



## wayward

ittoa666 said:


> My buddy has connections to gamestop (old employee), and he talked to the manager here and he said the game looks 50 times better than the beta. Basically, the beta is a hype generator.



Well I doubt a manager of Gamestop would know that information specifically (exactly what the game looks like) because it's only been in Alpha and Beta and the only other gameplay besides that was release trailers; So nobody has actually seen the final product of the game, because it isn't even ready to release yet.

But it is true that DICE has stated the Beta version of the game is nowhere near the graphical and gameplay level they expect in the final product.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> Vice versa, we're so fucking tired of games and their shitty health/bullet systems.
> 
> 
> They've went to a hell of a lot of trouble to make it look realistic if they don't intend on it being at least remotely realistic gameplay wise.



Think about it though.


I'm a sniper this round. I see you across the map because someone spotted you. I fire and hit you in the chest. You die.


You spawn again, another sniper sees you 10 seconds later because you get spotted.
He shoots, hits you in the lower abdomen, you die.

Imagine this happening constantly, as there will always be snipers.


That would get annoying very quickly. 



COD gets around this by not having huge open maps all the time. Albeit you still have quickscopers, but that's beside the point.


I support that it takes longer to kill someone, as it takes a little more thought involved to make sure that you will get the kill, and not get dropped because you could only get off 3 shots before he turns around with his M249 and lets loose.


Does that make any sense? I'm really tired.


----------



## GazPots

i agree on body shots in core taking 2 sniper hits before death, but i will never agree on headshoting someone twice in any game mode. Unless of course helmets offer armoured protection and not just a piece of eye candy for the exterior models.


I've taken the time to aim at his fucking eyeball and shot him with a large caliber rifle. Guy then turns around and runs away while his health regenerates. That's bullshit.




Bad game mechanics make GazPots a sad boy.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I know it's just the beta and the final game will be more polished and generally better, but in a nutshell what are people's views of it? I've not tried the beta so I'm interested if it's the COD-killer it has been made out to be.


----------



## ittoa666

wayward said:


> Well I doubt a manager of Gamestop would know that information specifically (exactly what the game looks like) because it's only been in Alpha and Beta and the only other gameplay besides that was release trailers; So nobody has actually seen the final product of the game, because it isn't even ready to release yet.
> 
> But it is true that DICE has stated the Beta version of the game is nowhere near the graphical and gameplay level they expect in the final product.



He went to a conference where they showed off the finished game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

vampiregenocide said:


> I know it's just the beta and the final game will be more polished and generally better, but in a nutshell what are people's views of it? I've not tried the beta so I'm interested if it's the COD-killer it has been made out to be.



As I said, this is not the COD-killer that I was at one point expecting, but I don't think I ever truly believed it would overtake COD, just entertained the idea briefly. Now REALLY looking forward to MW3.


----------



## Taylor2

GazPots said:


> i agree on body shots in core taking 2 sniper hits before death, but i will never agree on headshoting someone twice in any game mode. Unless of course helmets offer armoured protection and not just a piece of eye candy for the exterior models.
> 
> 
> I've taken the time to aim at his fucking eyeball and shot him with a large caliber rifle. Guy then turns around and runs away while his health regenerates. That's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad game mechanics make GazPots a sad boy.



Oh headshots should be one hit kill no matter what.

A .22 to the head from 200m away will kill you for fuck sakes.



Played a bunch tonight.

Fuck this game is almost unplayable sometimes.
If you're going to release a beta, at least make it somewhat playable.
All I dealt with is shitty hit detection, bullet sponges (people taking 10 shots to die vs. me in one.), RIDICULOUS amounts of glitching and glitches in general.....


----------



## Stealth7

Murmel said:


> No, they fucking shouldn't. I'm sorry, but I'm so tired of this. If you want realism, go play something in the lines of Operation Flashpoint. Battlefield was *never* realistic and it never will be. Did you play BF2? If you saw the shit vehicles could do in that game you'd shit yourself from some "this isn't realistic enough" seizure.
> 
> Also, there are bolt-on snipers, you just have to unlock them.
> 
> Also2, what the hell does that radio thing do that snipers carry with them?



Never played BF2 But I have played Bad Company 2 and the snipers in that game had a similar problem. Like Gazpots said if they're going to go for all out 'realism' they should at least make the gameplay somewhat realistic.. It's bullshit that you have to unload a whole machine gun clip into someone for them to then just turn around and kill you with half the shots you just dished out.

I have unlocked the bolt on sniper sv89(?) slight improvement on the other ones.. But when I go to shoot someone from a distance the bullet never hits them which gives me the shits too.. When it says 'long range weapon' you expect it to reach over '20m' and no I'm not a quick scoper.

I know this is the beta and it's nothing like the real version but I hope they fix up some of the problems regarding bullet damage and the lack of power the American weapons have compared to the Russians.


----------



## Murmel

I can hear that some of you guys are pretty new to the Battlefield series, complaining about hit detection and all that. Battlefield has always had very shitty hit detection, Bad Company too 
I don't think it's nearly as bad as you describe it, I've never not gotten a kill when I hit a dude in the head etc.


----------



## Stealth7

Murmel said:


> I can hear that some of you guys are pretty new to the Battlefield series, complaining about hit detection and all that. Battlefield has always had very shitty hit detection, Bad Company too
> I don't think it's nearly as bad as you describe it, I've never not gotten a kill when I hit a dude in the head etc.



Well they better bloody fix it up because it's fucking annoying! Here's another example.. I was just playing, I was at the entrance of the blown up tunnels, a guy was about '10m' in front of me I shot him in the body with the sniper rifle and it didn't kill him. FFS! 

I've stopped playing as I'm getting too shitty.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Scar Symmetry said:


> As I said, this is not the COD-killer that I was at one point expecting, but I don't think I ever truly believed it would overtake COD, just entertained the idea briefly. Now REALLY looking forward to MW3.



I totally agree with you. Im also looking forward to it. Pre-ordered the "Hardened" edition 


And about BF3, of course, we should remember this is just a BETA we're talking about, but i believe there's so many problems and glitches that they just can't fix it all in this time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Black_Sheep said:


> I totally agree with you. Im also looking forward to it. Pre-ordered the "Hardened" edition
> 
> 
> And about BF3, of course, we should remember this is just a BETA we're talking about, but i believe there's so many problems and glitches that they just can't fix it all in this time.



Absolutely agreed. I'm sure that I will enjoy the campaign even more than I enjoyed BC2, but I'm pretty sure at this point that the multiplayer won't be for me.


----------



## Mexi

people need to understand the RNG element to hit detection and why their "hits" don't 1-2 shot people before they bitch about poor game mechanics. It is something that is endemic to almost every modern shooter, and any other game that uses RNG to determine hit values and whatnot. naturally these issues are more pronounced in a beta that is essentially there just to stress test the servers than to address the "real issues" people seem to be having.

and about the glitchy beta, DICE has said they have already addressed most (if not all) of the glaring issues but aren't going to bother fixing it for a 10 day beta and just implement the changes on a same-day patch


----------



## wayward

ittoa666 said:


> He went to a conference where they showed off the finished game.



I just explained, that is basically impossible. He couldn't have attended any "conference" to view the finished game because the game isn't finished. It just entered beta and the official release date is almost a month away. They're still tweaking the game, and there's PLENTY of problems they have to pick out. Not even the developers have seen the final game yet, because it's not finished.


----------



## wayward

Taylor said:


> Oh headshots should be one hit kill no matter what.
> 
> A .22 to the head from 200m away will kill you for fuck sakes.
> 
> Played a bunch tonight.
> 
> Fuck this game is almost unplayable sometimes.
> If you're going to release a beta, at least make it somewhat playable.
> All I dealt with is shitty hit detection, bullet sponges (people taking 10 shots to die vs. me in one.), RIDICULOUS amounts of glitching and glitches in general.....



And to take off of what HighGain stated earlier in the thread (which most people seem to be missing). The "Beta" version of the game is literally a direct port of the Alpha. I got an Alpha test code and have been following this games development since it's announcement. The Alpha that I played is an exact replica of the so-called "Beta". They did not fix any problems, but simply released it to the public to see what problems they had with it. It's a VERY early and un-polished, un-tweaked, and un-updated version of the game, and people are taking it the COMPLETE wrong way and saying "Oh, Fuck. BF3 is going to suck ass because the Beta is all glitchy and shit, and I can't fucking kill anybody because the hit detection is shit. Fuck this game." But it seems that MOST (not all) of you don't seem to get what Alpha and Beta testing is all about.


----------



## Taylor2

wayward said:


> And to take off of what HighGain stated earlier in the thread (which most people seem to be missing). The "Beta" version of the game is literally a direct port of the Alpha. I got an Alpha test code and have been following this games development since it's announcement. The Alpha that I played is an exact replica of the so-called "Beta". They did not fix any problems, but simply released it to the public to see what problems they had with it. It's a VERY early and un-polished, un-tweaked, and un-updated version of the game, and people are taking it the COMPLETE wrong way and saying "Oh, Fuck. BF3 is going to suck ass because the Beta is all glitchy and shit, and I can't fucking kill anybody because the hit detection is shit. Fuck this game." But it seems that MOST (not all) of you don't seem to get what Alpha and Beta testing is all about.




And _*I*_ made (which I thought was abundantly clear) a statement in an earlier post that I am well aware of the fact that this is a beta. And I assumed that everyone would be able to put together the fact that my opinion is not to be put against the final game.
My comments were in reference to the beta. 



I'm not stupid, thanks.



If it wasn't clear in the post prior to this about the playability, I was pointing out that the beta is still full of many bugs, glitches and other issues. 
And with the game a month away, I'm not entirely at ease with that fact.


----------



## wayward

Taylor said:


> And _*I*_ made (which I thought was abundantly clear) a statement in an earlier post that I am well aware of the fact that this is a beta. And I assumed that everyone would be able to put together the fact that my opinion is not to be put against the final game.
> My comments were in reference to the beta.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stupid, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't clear in the post prior to this about the playability, I was pointing out that the beta is still full of many bugs, glitches and other issues.
> And with the game a month away, I'm not entirely at ease with that fact.




Yes, and I was not calling you stupid; But you're welcome.
I'm stating that it might be called a "Beta", but it's an exact replica of the Private Alpha that EA released codes for. Which means, it doesn't even meet up to an actual "Public Beta" in standards. Like the Public Beta for Halo Reach (as an example) was totally redone from the Alpha, and released as it's own, new version of the game; As where the BF3 "Beta" was just a publicly released Alpha, which in term would make it more glitchy, and buggy than an actual worked on and released public Beta. I was saying that due to that fact, one cannot complain that there are glitches in the game, because it is in such an undeveloped stage, that it's impossible for it NOT to have bugs. But DICE has confirmed that they're fixing problems AS the Beta is being played; They are not taking a list of notes on what's wrong, and waiting for the Beta to end to start working on the game. They have been working on the final product since the release of the Alpha, and released the Alpha publicly as an "Open Beta" to further test problems on a wide scale (Like the server crashes on xbox 360, which did not happen on a closed Alpha, and they already solved that problem.)

I never meant to offend, it was all IMHO; But I just want anyone playing the Beta to know that it's not right for them to complain about bugs (BECAUSE IT'S A BETA), and then after complaining about the bugs, saying that the released and finished product will totally suck because the Beta did, when the Beta doesn't reflect the final product's actual gameplay AT ALL.

Thank You.

And quick EDIT: You said that you were not at ease with the fact that the game is to be released in less than a month and that the Beta has A LOT of glitches; I just wanted to point out that two of the facts I stated can relieve that. 1. The Beta is an openly released Alpha, which means the "Open Beta" will have just as many glitches as the released Alpa. DICE did not work on, update, or unbug ANYTHING on the Alpha-to-Beta transfer, they released the same exact product with the same exact bugs and glitches. And 2. DICE have claimed they have been updating the Final Production Game as the Alpha and Beta are being played, not afterwards. Which means by the end of the Beta, all the glitches that have been addressed will be fixed, and those that take longer to be fixed, should be fixed before the release date. And if those bugs can't be fixed in that time, they can just push the release back a little bit. It won't kill anyone. And if glitches are found in the FINAL game, It will only take one measly update to fix them, it's not a big deal. I don't' see why so many people are worried about the glitches.


----------



## Taylor2

You're addressing something that's already been established. 


We all get that there will be glitches. 
We all get that the beta will not reflect the final game.
We all get that DICE is fixing the glitches.


We're not denouncing the game because of this. 
But it doesn't suggest confidence being one month away from release and having this many issues on one map and one game type.


Look at it this way.
Picture all of us laughing as we call the beta broken.
That's our position on it.


Now easy on writing books. I'm far too not-sober to want to read all of that. 





Edit : I just went back and read some of the older posts. No one anywhere said that 'the beta sucks so the game will too.' (paraphrasing)


----------



## mikernaut

I've been playing this the last couple days on Xbox and have mixed feelings. I really want this game to be great as I was totally addicted to BF 2 ( I had 2 generals, hahaha). But so far it feels like they haven't improved upon things that annoyed me in Bad Company 2. 

Grenades are still a joke. Why can't I cook them? Every other FPS game has this feature and you can get quite good at timing your throws to blow up when you want. In this you just chuck it and the enemy has time to move.

One of my biggest pet peeves is the movement and aiming has never felt as smooth as COD and other FPS's. It downright feels clunky to me. I'm assuming it's probably much better on PC. I know BF2 felt alot better , but then again I played it on PC. 

Sooo LOL I really should be buying this on PC , but all my friends are Xbox gamers these days. 

The sniping is starting to drive me mental. People are unlocking better guns and I swear last night I would spawn move up and instantly get picked off over and over and over. I actually rage quit because that does not make for fun gameplay. 

IMO they are overpowered. This has always been a tough thing to balance in games and I'm fine with dying if I get hit by a good shot ( headshot, etc.) But when you pretty much die from getting hit anywhere in 1 shot that is not balanced. 

I'm worried that there's just gonna be too many people sniping and it will ruin the objective gameplay. It's happened plenty of times before.

I did have fun with a green Night Vision scope for my assault rifle though, that was very interesting.

It's still not the COD Killer yet. All I want is BF maps, objectives, teamwork, vehicles with the movement and aiming feel of COD. Is that so hard ? apparently so.

And whats up with the menus?, why can I still not leave the game in between rounds. I dunno... it just feels like Bad Company 2 with a few tweaks. I hope the finished game impresses me more.


----------



## Murmel

mikernaut said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is the movement and aiming has never felt as smooth as COD and other FPS's. It downright feels clunky to me. I'm assuming it's probably much better on PC. I know BF2 felt alot better , but then again I played it on PC.



This.

BF2 was sooo incredibly smooth, smoother than any COD even. After Bad Company, the Battlefield series started feeling clunky, but I still think it's better now than it was in BC.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

biggest complaint, snipers. they suck really hard once they unlock the better guns and just camp the same fucking rock on the defenders side. 
Basically cant wait till i can call in mortar strikes are they're positions and level the playing field


----------



## ittoa666

wayward said:


> I just explained, that is basically impossible. He couldn't have attended any "conference" to view the finished game because the game isn't finished. It just entered beta and the official release date is almost a month away. They're still tweaking the game, and there's PLENTY of problems they have to pick out. Not even the developers have seen the final game yet, because it's not finished.





It comes out in a month. It's already gold. That means it's done. Please don't start a flame war with me, because I don't want anything negative happening.


----------



## philkilla

wayward said:


> And to take off of what HighGain stated earlier in the thread (which most people seem to be missing). The "Beta" version of the game is literally a direct port of the Alpha. I got an Alpha test code and have been following this games development since it's announcement. The Alpha that I played is an exact replica of the so-called "Beta". They did not fix any problems, but simply released it to the public to see what problems they had with it. It's a VERY early and un-polished, un-tweaked, and un-updated version of the game, and people are taking it the COMPLETE wrong way and saying "Oh, Fuck. BF3 is going to suck ass because the Beta is all glitchy and shit, and I can't fucking kill anybody because the hit detection is shit. Fuck this game." But it seems that MOST (not all) of you don't seem to get what Alpha and Beta testing is all about.



Yep, I love the mass ignorance surrounding this..


A few of you also commented on the sniping...couldn't agree more.


I've seen more players (pussy farts) running around with Mark 11 Mod 0's, ACOG's, Grips and lasers one-shotting their way around the map...it drives my team and I fucking bonkers.

I really really really really hope Dice fixes this.


----------



## Prydogga

The general consensus I get from this game is apparently you can't complain abut issues in a beta. Which makes no sense, because why have a beta if you're not going to let the community let out what they think is sub par or should be changed. LET PEOPLE BITCH, BITCHES.


----------



## HighGain510

Prydogga said:


> The general consensus I get from this game is apparently you can't complain abut issues in a beta. Which makes no sense, because why have a beta if you're not going to let the community let out what they think is sub par or should be changed. LET PEOPLE BITCH, BITCHES.



Nah I think you're missing it Alex. He's saying there's no need to complain about this beta version that was released AS IF IT WERE THE FINAL VERSION.  Not really an issue to say "I had issues with ____, ____ and _____" but when guys go, "Man this is the worst game ever, I can't believe they would release this game?! Look at these awful graphics!" as if this was the version hitting shelves in a few weeks, it's pretty bizarre as this is pretty far from the final version.  I'm VERY much looking forward to seeing the real version get released!  My biggest problem right now is that I'll only have 1-2 weeks alone with Forza 4 before this comes out.... then they'll be fighting for my time!


----------



## wayward

HighGain510 said:


> Nah I think you're missing it Alex. He's saying there's no need to complain about this beta version that was released AS IF IT WERE THE FINAL VERSION.  Not really an issue to say "I had issues with ____, ____ and _____" but when guys go, "Man this is the worst game ever, I can't believe they would release this game?! Look at these awful graphics!" as if this was the version hitting shelves in a few weeks, it's pretty bizarre as this is pretty far from the final version.  I'm VERY much looking forward to seeing the real version get released!  My biggest problem right now is that I'll only have 1-2 weeks alone with Forza 4 before this comes out.... then they'll be fighting for my time!




Thank you! It's all I've been trying to say.

I love this man.


----------



## wayward

ittoa666 said:


> It comes out in a month. It's already gold. That means it's done. Please don't start a flame war with me, because I don't want anything negative happening.



If it comes out in a month, it doesn't mean it's finished. There's plenty you can do in a month to finish off a game. They have the Beta released JUST NOW, which means that the Multiplayer definitely isn't done. They've showed plenty of gameplay footage, but never claimed it was the final product. It's not like they plan to finish the game a month before it's release. They keep working on it until it's ready to ship. For example, the game RAGE, who's release date has been pushed back 3 times so far. Nobody said they couldn't push back the release date of BF3. I'm not trying to start a flame war, because I know what happens here when you do. I'm just stating that I doubt DICE held a conference that showed off the Final Version of a game that isn't finished.

All IMHO.


----------



## HighGain510

wayward said:


> There's plenty you can do in a month to finish off a game. They have the Beta released JUST NOW, which means that the Multiplayer definitely isn't done. They've showed plenty of gameplay footage, but never claimed it was the final product.



Also to piggyback on what you're saying here, by far the majority of the footage they've shown that looks POLISHED has been from the Campaign/Single Player mode. The beta is for the multiplayer aspect which as we all know from their previous titles is not identical to the single player mode.  They have a month left to polish up and prepare the final version of single player but I wouldn't be surprised if that's all they have left to work on, my money is down that the single player version is already done.  

As far as the potential for delay, while it could happen (*cough cough* Deus Ex: Human Revolution... *cough cough*) I highly doubt they would want to delay this title much more if at all as they've already pushed back this date once or twice since it was first announced and the biggest reason they want to get it out ASAP is that MW3 is around the corner and I'm sure in the back of their minds they know the FPS crowd that plays both BF and MW titles might buy both if they're spread apart to get something new in their hands but if they both come out too close to each other, that might not be the case. Not sure if that's why MW changed their date farther back (originally wasn't it close to the current BF release date? ) or if they too are polishing the game a bit further. 

Either way, I noticed some glitches and issues with the beta but comparing the multiplayer in BF:BC2 to the multiplayer in BF3, a lot of stuff that was "wrong" with the beta wasn't present in their previous title so I highly doubt it would make it's way into the final version of BF3.


----------



## ittoa666

Either way, I'm convinced that the game is done.


----------



## ZEBOV

I'm convinced that the game is finished too. It'll be released on the 25th. They can't just keep working on it until the 24th and then release it the next day. Think of the logistics required to manufacture and ship millions of copies of games to retailers. The copies have to be in stores BEFORE release day because of the millions of people trying to get the game at 12AM on release day, whether those people pre-ordered it or not.


----------



## ittoa666

ZEBOV said:


> I'm convinced that the game is finished too. It'll be released on the 25th. They can't just keep working on it until the 24th and then release it the next day. Think of the logistics required to manufacture and ship millions of copies of games to retailers. The copies have to be in stores BEFORE release day because of the millions of people trying to get the game at 12AM on release day, whether those people pre-ordered it or not.



Exactly.


----------



## philkilla

DICE already said there will be a day one patch..



Also about the graphics. For the 360 there are two discs: One with the campaign and one with multiplayer PLUS HD installation content. From what I've read they talk a lot about streaming the game from one medium to another, so I'm kinda vexed on this one. Overall, I think it will still look pretty good on the consoles considering it's 6-year old hardware.

BTW, Forza 4 and BF3 are gonna be dukin it out in my room as well lol..


----------



## HighGain510

ZEBOV said:


> I'm convinced that the game is finished too. It'll be released on the 25th. They can't just keep working on it until the 24th and then release it the next day. Think of the logistics required to manufacture and ship millions of copies of games to retailers. The copies have to be in stores BEFORE release day because of the millions of people trying to get the game at 12AM on release day, whether those people pre-ordered it or not.





philkilla said:


> *DICE already said there will be a day one patch..*



I think Philkilla described what you're overlooking, it might be ready to ship but they can still send out a patch/series of patches after you take it home. If there are fixes that won't make the DISC, that doesn't mean they can't send out the patch that would be installed the first time you run/install the game off the disc.


----------



## Taylor2

I miss the days of buying a game, bringing it home, and playing it without having to wait 6 weeks for it to be patched 6000 times.


----------



## HighGain510

True, but back in those days the games were also WAY simpler as far as programming goes!


----------



## Taylor2

HighGain510 said:


> True, but back in those days the games were also WAY simpler as far as programming goes!



Hey man.

Super Mario World was complicated as shit!


----------



## HighGain510

Taylor said:


> Hey man.
> 
> Super Mario World was complicated as shit!



At that time, it probably was!


----------



## Taylor2

HighGain510 said:


> At that time, it probably was!



But on a serious note, what about games like Forza 4?

I played Forza 3 from the day it came out and never experienced nearly as many patches as say COD : Black Ops.
And there's tons of things going on in the background.


Even playing Forza 4 with the new simulation steering engine and countless others, that game was polished!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

HighGain510 said:


> True, but back in those days the games were also WAY simpler as far as programming goes!



Yeah, with consumer demand comes mild consumer inconvenience. Fuck, we should be grateful for cutting edge technology!


----------



## Taylor2

Am I the only person who spends $60(+ DLC) for a game, and expects it to be completed and polished?


So I have to wait an extra week for the game to come out. Don't care.





Is that really an outrageous thing to hope for?




EDIT : I should add that I am aware that companies that make these games will never find every single tiny issue, but I should still be able to play a game without glitches and bugs (Read : Not referring to this beta) affecting the game. (Read : When Black Ops was first released).

That's all I'm saying.


----------



## wayward

Well it is kind of difficult to hope for. It's just like a band not releasing an album for 4 years, and their fans get angry because they want more from that band. So the band hurriedly puts an album together and their fans hate it because it's shit. And the only reason it's shit is because they didn't put that much time in to it.

That's the exact problem BF3 is having. The consumer wants it out ASAP, so they try to make that date. If they can't, they'll have the consumer address problems with the game, and they'll fix it. What the consumer wants, the consumer gets. That's how it works.


----------



## Taylor2

wayward said:


> Well it is kind of difficult to hope for. It's just like a band not releasing an album for 4 years, and their fans get angry because they want more from that band. So the band hurriedly puts an album together and their fans hate it because it's shit. And the only reason it's shit is because they didn't put that much time in to it.
> 
> That's the exact problem BF3 is having. The consumer wants it out ASAP, so they try to make that date. If they can't, they'll have the consumer address problems with the game, and they'll fix it. What the consumer wants, the consumer gets. That's how it works.





So in other words :



God damn kids.


----------



## wayward

pretty much ^.^


----------



## Taylor2

So the AEK-971 is pretty awesome.


----------



## Stealth7

Just played my best game! Kills: 22 Deaths: 8  I was running around with the Mk11 and an ACOG scope pwning cunts!


----------



## philkilla

Stealth7 said:


> Just played my best game! Kills: 22 Deaths: 8  I was running around with the Mk11 and an ACOG scope pwning cunts!



What a total douche


----------



## Black_Sheep

Played the beta again yesterday. Trying to imagine the game without glitches, still doesn't impress me. But no, it's not bad either. Dunno. 

I was about to pre-order, but im not sure at the moment. IF i'd do that, i would get some classic BF (BF2 especially) maps, and that would be great. We'll see. There's also the issue that i would (probably) stop playing after couple of weeks because of MW3.


----------



## Taylor2

Stealth7 said:


> Just played my best game! Kills: 22 Deaths: 8  I was running around with the Mk11 and an ACOG scope pwning cunts!



Now try doing 30-5 with 6 captures.


----------



## mikernaut

The one thing I'm curious about is the vehicle balance. How much testing have they done with those. There were a few in the PC beta right? Obviously none on the XBox beta.

Jets were pretty overpowered in BF2 for the longest time, Even tank armor needed to be balanced.


----------



## mikernaut

livestream with the Caspian map with vehicle gameplay- B-Team Gaming


----------



## wayward

Just played my best game today; Recon class, 33 kills and 6 deaths. Used a UMP45 w/ ACOG and laser. Got 10 bomb plants and 5 base captures. Got to lvl 32 today...loving this game.


----------



## Mexi

yeah I've been playing Caspian Border on the PC, kinda laggy, but an amazing map. vehicles really do make battlefield what it is.


----------



## Stealth7

I can't wait to fly a jet or heli! 

I wonder how the vehicles will go on the consoles considering they aren't in the beta and haven't had the chance to test them or was that already done in the alpha?


----------



## wayward

Stealth7 said:


> I can't wait to fly a jet or heli!
> 
> I wonder how the vehicles will go on the consoles considering they aren't in the beta and haven't had the chance to test them or was that already done in the alpha?



They weren't in the Alpha either. But I believe DICE is hiding them from the consoles because of the whole "FPS Wars" on the consoles. I think they're trying to hide the HUGE maps (which Caspian Border IS, it's fucking gigantic.), and the maps with vehicles from those on the console versions so they'll get curious about them, and will provide suspense for the first game you play using jets, helicopters, tanks, APC's, etc. They probably tested those aspects themselves. They probably want to provide that suspense and feeling of curiosity because MW3 won't have vehicles, gigantic maps, or that "total war" experience.

And I believe they released that map on the PC because PC Gamers are a very...if you would say..."Elite" type of gamer. Saying that because to run the games of today on a PC, you have to have a pretty bad ass PC. Or otherwise saying that: Yeah, Xbox 360 can play games, but some people use it mostly to watch videos, or chat with friends, or to play games when they're bored; Whereas if a person buys a GAMING PC, they're going to be gaming A LOT. They're not just going to buy a gaming PC and casually play BF3 every wednesday or so...Which means there's not that much of a "competitive" market that is directed towards PC gaming. The most competitive platform is the Xbox 360, which is probably why the maps weren't released for console games.


----------



## Mexi

they didn't release caspian border for the consoles because DICE wanted to stress test the servers for 64 players, and considering the consoles have 32-player max, it wouldn't have made any sense. that and the fact that the beta build that is currently available is over a month old and hurriedly put together because microsoft and sony wanted something out there before the game's release, so they decided on a smaller-sized map like Metro to limit the download size for consoles.

edit: also, for the people crying about the graphics on the consoles, there will be an optional high-res texture install for the 360
http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefield-3-on-xbox-360-contains-optional-high-res-textures/


----------



## GazPots

Consoles are 24 players max.


----------



## Origin

Looks great, I'll probably tone down the settings to play more fluidly anyway though. Sorry AA. 

More and more this looks like an interesting complement to my main habit of CS:S. I'd love a non-COD mainstay, and I liked BF2.


----------



## leandroab

I SO FUCKING LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## Black_Sheep

GazPots said:


> Consoles are 24 players max.



Nooh, i thought it was 32? ...24 players is really not enough. It feels way too small for a game like BF3. Damn...

The things i've expected VERY MUCH from this game, are the large maps and vehicles (especially tanks) and if that's not gonna happen.....


----------



## Prydogga

GazPots said:


> Consoles are 24 players max.



Proof? I've never heard that. I've been hearing a consistant 32.


----------



## GazPots

Prydogga said:


> Proof? I've never heard that. I've been hearing a consistant 32.



Google it man, it's everywhere. PC is 64 and consoles 24. 

One example.............

Battlefield 3 Console Cuts - Xbox 360 News at IGN


----------



## DesertBurst




----------



## Qweklain

wayward said:


> Just played my best game today; Recon class, 33 kills and 6 deaths. Used a UMP45 w/ ACOG and laser. Got 10 bomb plants and 5 base captures. Got to lvl 32 today...loving this game.


Okay, now do that well without the ridiculously overpowered UMP. I will still give you credit since you have some objective points. Base captures... I am guessing you are on PC then?

On a side note, why does every single modern shooter make SMGs the best guns in the game? They are more powerful than a mounted MG, better accuracy than a sniper rifle with 100% held breath (no swagger), and better mobile range/consistency than an assault rifle. It just makes no fucking sense to me.


----------



## Stealth7

I wish I was getting this for PC


----------



## Mexi

Qweklain said:


> On a side note, why does every single modern shooter make SMGs the best guns in the game? They are more powerful than a mounted MG, better accuracy than a sniper rifle with 100% held breath (no swagger), and better mobile range/consistency than an assault rifle. It just makes no fucking sense to me.



skewed weapon dmg numbers have already been addressed for release

DICE adjusting weapon damage based on beta feedback - Battlefield 3


----------



## Qweklain

Mexi said:


> skewed weapon dmg numbers have already been addressed for release
> 
> DICE adjusting weapon damage based on beta feedback - Battlefield 3


Thanks for the link, that was definitely good to read. I literally made a sigh of relief as I finished that article.


----------



## Prydogga

No word on whether snipers will become less enticing to every player and his dog though.  I still think the damage isn't even close to as realistic as I'd like, but I'm glad they are still adding a hardcore so I can enjoy my quick kills and deaths.


----------



## Qweklain

Prydogga said:


> No word on whether snipers will become less enticing to every player and his dog though.  I still think the damage isn't even close to as realistic as I'd like, but I'm glad they are still adding a hardcore so I can enjoy my quick kills and deaths.


I personally hate hardcore in Battlefield (at least on console). The reasoning is not because of quick K/Ds, but because it is SO easy to spawn camp in it and that was what 90% of it is on BF:BC 2, and BF3 is not that much different in terms of layout and such. 

Granted you can not be right inside the spawn in BF3, but you still can get too close to easily spawn camp. At least in "core" you can sometimes get a chance to get out while only sustaining a hit or two rather than literally coming out of class/location screen to instant death unlike in HC mode.


----------



## Mexi

new multiplayer vid up showing more maps


----------



## GazPots

Epic page of thread


----------



## Stealth7

5 MORE DAYS!


----------



## philkilla

Yah...that shit is awesome


For comparisons sake, I'm in the army and I've done my own fair share of cool stuff...and I have lots of buddies that do cooler stuff (hint: they wear cool hats)...and we'd rather be playing battlefield 3!!


----------



## BryanFTWL

HOLY SHIT THAT VIDEO JUST GOT ME TEN TIMES MORE STOKED.


----------



## leandroab

5 days mofakkas!


----------



## ittoa666

leandroab said:


> 5 days mofakkas!



 I will be at midnight launch.


----------



## BryanFTWL

ittoa666 said:


> I will be at midnight launch.



This is definitely my plans as well.


----------



## leandroab

I pre ordered online (download version)!!


----------



## HighGain510

I can't wait for my copy to get here!!!  I'm glad I got in on the discounted order from Newegg as now it won't get here for a few extra days which means a little more time with Forza before my Xbox is off for a while!  Those updated videos are more of what I was expecting to see from this game and I don't think we're going to be disappointed in the slightest!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Im gonna wait a bit and see how the console version looks. If it's way too different from the PC one, im gonna pass. But if it's great as i expect it to be, im gonna buy it. Im busy next week anyway so i wouldn't have the time to play it on the release day


----------



## Mexi

with the 1.5 g high-res texture pack downloaded onto your respective console (360/ps3) the game will look a lot closer to the PC version than the beta did.

speaking of PC, heres the official game trailer


----------



## leandroab

Look what we have here! 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So I get to play this the 25th, 5 AM! hahhaha
I'm so stoked!!!! 

EDIT: If anyone wants to add me on Origin: leandroab


----------



## Mexi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myuXoJCDM50

live action BF3 TV spot


----------



## BryanFTWL

LESS THAN 48 HOURS AWAY


----------



## GazPots

Knowing the place i ordered mine will arrive at 9am tomorrow. 



Edit - Balls, uk release is friday.


----------



## HighGain510

I opted for that discount sale Newegg was running with pre-orders so I cancelled my Amazon one a while back which means no Prime shipping on this one.  Knowing UPS I won't get my shit until like Thursday or Friday!   Ah well, few more days with Forza and then I slide the wheel off and reinstall the keyboard tray for some FPS PWNAGE!!!


----------



## GazPots

Pffffft. I'll be dropping bombs on some bitches first.


----------



## philkilla

Just a few more hours...

Just a few more hours...

Just a few more hours...

Just a few more hours...

Just a few more hours...

Just a few more hours...


----------



## Sofos

heading to the midnight release in 45 min, as it gets released in less than 3 hours <3


----------



## Stealth7

Battlefield 3 Video Game, PC Review HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Reviews are already out. Campaign is only 5 hours long.. DICE I am disappoint.


----------



## ittoa666

I have it!!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Amazing. That's all I can say.


----------



## BryanFTWL

This game is fantastic! None of the glitches from the beta, and weapon power seems to be fixed. I'm not even running and hdmi cable and this game looks as good as most other games WITH an hdmi cable. I need to get one ASAP.


----------



## leandroab

Stealth7 said:


> Battlefield 3 Video Game, PC Review HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com
> 
> Reviews are already out. Campaign is only 5 hours long.. DICE I am disappoint.



Surprising, but I actually bought the game for online gaming more than single player haha.

It sucks I'll have to wait till I get back from college but I'm playing dis shiet in the afternoon! 

EDIT: I have to say I DO NOT like this web based launching thingy. But unfortunately I only see this becoming more and more common.


----------



## Stealth7

leandroab said:


> Surprising, but I actually bought the game for online gaming more than single player haha.
> 
> It sucks I'll have to wait till I get back from college but I'm playing dis shiet in the afternoon!
> 
> EDIT: I have to say I DO NOT like this web based launching thingy. But unfortunately I only see this becoming more and more common.



Yeah I know BFs strength is the multiplayer but I've always been someone thats played games for story mode/single player.. so that's why I was a bit disappointed with the supposed short time of it.  But yeah I'll be playing online a fair bit until AC:R comes out.


----------



## HighGain510

Bummer about the short campaign time, I was looking forward to a longer single-player mode but I am REALLY hyped for multiplayer!


----------



## philkilla

Yah, this shit rocks.


----------



## leandroab

Addme on origin: leandroab


----------



## Mexi

yeah despite the campaign being "short" (most single-player fps campaigns are around 7-10 hrs anyways), I'm really really enjoying it. haven't jumped into the multiplayer yet, cause I want to finish the campaign first. The graphics look fantastic, given the limitations of 5 year old hardware on the ps3 and I'm super pleased all the buggy shit from the beta is gone. loving this shit


----------



## leandroab

THE MULTIPLAYER IS AWESOME HOLY FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Taylor2

Just got it, not impressed to hear the campaign is short, but whatever.

I think it's neat that the multi player and the single player come on two separate discs.


----------



## Mexi

heh that is only because dvds don't have the capacity for the singleplayer/multiplayer content for the 360, but it makes sense how they did it that way.

edit: jesus this game is good.


----------



## HighGain510

My copy shipped finally but still waiting to see when it shows up. I WANT TO PLAY!!!!   I know what I'm doing for the entire weekend! 

Leandro - I'll add you this week when I get my copy.  Would be good to have a list of PC folks as it seems this one, as all the others have been as well, are VERY team-based and I would prefer not to spend all my time stuck with noobs!


----------



## MFB

Played a little bit of the campaign, this is how Call of Duty should feel. There's such a weight to the guns and I feel like it's ACTUALLY shooting something, versus me running around light as a feather fucking people up.


----------



## ittoa666

MFB said:


> Played a little bit of the campaign, this is how Call of Duty should feel. There's such a weight to the guns and I feel like it's ACTUALLY shooting something, versus me running around light as a feather fucking people up.



Exactly. It's immersive.


----------



## BlackMesa

just did about 3 hours of mp. Its got some bugs that need to be fixed. Squads are crap, some weird stuff elsewhere. That being said, it kicks fucking ass!!! DICE will fix the bugs. This is the BF I've been waiting for since BF2.


----------



## Rock4ever

Are you guys playing on pc or console?


----------



## Tomo009

I'm surprised there's a real campaign at all, this is Battlefield. Coming out tomorrow here, can't wait, been waiting for this since Battlefield 2!


----------



## Stealth7

I'm waiting for it to be shipped to me from playasia.. I hope I get it before the weekend.


----------



## mikernaut

I'm having alot of fun so far playing it on XBOX. The servers keep going down so that is frustrating. I think the overall map designs are one of the strong points. sooo much going on in the environments. Alot more interesting carnage going on.

I still wanna be able to cook my grenades though I don't understand why they made these goofy glowy grenades that you just chuck instantly and then the enemy has time to run away from them. 

Gun balance seems pretty solid so far. Pistols on occasion might be still abit strong. I have lost a few battles against them point blank with my assault rifle and gone "WTF?"

battlelog seems uber broken for me, keeps telling me I cant login.

Squading up with friends can still be a pain, but if you can get in the same server on the same side you can create/jump to another squad name to group up.


----------



## Taylor2

The game is pretty awesome, still a bit buggy but not too bad at all.

The grenades are damn near useless though. Do little damage and they give the enemy 5 seconds to run away....


Guns are pretty solid.


----------



## MFB

I can't even connect to online whenever I try to do multiplayer


----------



## Mexi

apparently DICE is having some trouble getting the 360 servers working right, strange considering that was the point of the beta.

Twitter


----------



## ZEBOV

The story was good, but just way too short.
As for multiplayer, I'm simply getting PWNT. Partly because my team almost always sucks. My squad is rarely alive, when I try to change squads, I'm simply put back in the same suckass squad. the mortars are bullshit. I was in a game where 4 enemies had mortars and and simply shelled the shit out of Grand Bazaar. 
My experience on large maps like Caspian Border is ruined by my Radeon HD5770. The ground is mostly black everywhere except for some small colored squares every 20 feet. I need a better graphics card.

EDIT: I forgot to mention this earlier, but trying to get in an "infantry only" game is pointless because there are vehicles in it anyways.


----------



## mikernaut

Anybody watch Machinima Respawn. This vid really cracked me up.


----------



## BlackMesa

ZEBOV said:


> The story was good, but just way too short.
> As for multiplayer, I'm simply getting PWNT. Partly because my team almost always sucks. My squad is rarely alive, when I try to change squads, I'm simply put back in the same suckass squad. the mortars are bullshit. I was in a game where 4 enemies had mortars and and simply shelled the shit out of Grand Bazaar.
> My experience on large maps like Caspian Border is ruined by my Radeon HD5770. The ground is mostly black everywhere except for some small colored squares every 20 feet. I need a better graphics card.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention this earlier, but trying to get in an "infantry only" game is pointless because there are vehicles in it anyways.



Have tried to update your drivers yet? That may be your issue with large maps.


----------



## HighGain510

I talk like that when I play too.  Well, that and a lot of swearing when I get a shitty team.


----------



## metal_sam14

so it unlocked at 12am last night for me, I was asleep, and now I have a full day of work and can't play until 5pm at least, dammit!


----------



## HighGain510

Goddamn it! My copy went from PA to Richmond.... it went right PAST NoVa!  Looks like I won't get my copy until tomorrow!  Damn you UPS!


----------



## Tomo009

From the sounds of this thread, very few people remember Battlefeld 2. On that note, my copy should be here, but it's not... yay EB online shop....


----------



## Mexi

I loved battlefield 2, and while BF3 doesn't have all the elements that were in BF2, it more than makes up for it in the overall experience/atmosphere of the gameplay.


----------



## metal_sam14

Worth the wait, this game is amazing, one of, if not the best game I have played to date. Online is so fun, haven't touched the campaign yet.


----------



## GazPots

Edit - If on xbox DO NOT install the game before you install the HD texture pack.


It will fail and you won't be albe to join games.


----------



## HighGain510

My copy is out for delivery!  I got in early as hell this morning so I could get home early and since the devs are doing races on Forza 4 I'll be playing that and hopefully getting into a race with them for a unicorn while I wait for my copy to arrive so I can load BF3 onto my PC.  Once that gets installed, I know what I'm doing ALL WEEKEND!


----------



## KingAenarion

HighGain510 said:


> My copy is out for delivery!  I got in early as hell this morning so I could get home early and since the devs are doing races on Forza 4 I'll be playing that and hopefully getting into a race with them for a unicorn while I wait for my copy to arrive so I can load BF3 onto my PC.  Once that gets installed, I know what I'm doing ALL WEEKEND!



Well if you're like me and play the campaign first you're in for a dissapointment. I finished it in less than 5 hours. It was fucking shorter than MW2s campaign...


----------



## Tomo009

KingAenarion said:


> Well if you're like me and play the campaign first you're in for a dissapointment. I finished it in less than 5 hours. It was fucking shorter than MW2s campaign...



Refer to my earlier post 

As long as it has multiplayer, it is Battlefield, the game isn't meant to be compared to MW4+whatever. It never used to have any semblance of a campaign so I don't know why it's expected now.


----------



## HighGain510

Tomo009 said:


> Refer to my earlier post
> 
> As long as it has multiplayer, it is Battlefield, the game isn't meant to be compared to MW4+whatever. It never used to have any semblance of a campaign so I don't know why it's expected now.



Yeah that's pretty much what I'm saying, I look forward to the campaign as I know it will be fun but I bought this mainly for multiplayer.


----------



## mikernaut

lovin the game , still hate all the BS associated with EA's sites, accounts etc. Battlelog is sooo broken for me. won't let me login can't attach my Xbox360 gamertag anywhere. Always had extreme headaches with this stuff back since BF2.

The people that design all their sites/management should be fired. Soo many hoops you have to try and jump through. Even their search box on the help site is broken.


----------



## GazPots

So the single player seems pretty good. Nice challenge aswell.


However the multiplayer is a giant pile of ass. Guns that don't kill people and rockets that hit players and they magically kill you instead of dying like the should. Mix in some stupid control systems on the planes/choppers unless you know how to set them up. The fact you have to unlock plane weapons is another quite frankly retarded moment from EA. Nevermind the horrendous menu system and the horrific EA servers that have an uncanny ability to chuck you out of a game or just plain freeze your console. Plus once again it's another EA shooter with crappy input lag.


It's remarkable that this is EXACTLY the same shite that happened with the last few BF games.


Think i'll stick to the singleplayer and avoid this one until MW3.


----------



## leandroab

I hate Battlelog so fucking much. I can only join servers after I ping them. And for some reason this process takes FOREVER.


----------



## HighGain510

DICE can put out the most brilliant game ever, but leave it to EA to fuck up the rest!  I can't even activate my fucking game and now I get a popup saying "There is an issue with activation, we know about it and are working to fix it." WTF FIX IT NOW!


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> So the single player seems pretty good. Nice challenge aswell.
> 
> 
> However the multiplayer is a giant pile of ass. Guns that don't kill people and rockets that hit players and they magically kill you instead of dying like the should. Mix in some stupid control systems on the planes/choppers unless you know how to set them up. The fact you have to unlock plane weapons is another quite frankly retarded moment from EA. Nevermind the horrendous menu system and the horrific EA servers that have an uncanny ability to chuck you out of a game or just plain freeze your console. Plus once again it's another EA shooter with crappy input lag.
> 
> 
> It's remarkable that this is EXACTLY the same shite that happened with the last few BF games.
> 
> 
> Think i'll stick to the singleplayer and avoid this one until MW3.



Sometimes we agree, and sometimes we don't gaz. This time, we couldn't be further apart. It sounds like you cod fanboyism got the best of you. The controls are fine, and people DO die when you shoot them. Honestly, you went a little over the edge here. Again, fanboyism.


----------



## leandroab

I played as a helicopter gunner, holy shit it's fun. It's so realistic, the sounds, the atmosphere... I pissed myself every time I heard the lock on sound.


----------



## Tomo009

Well this is great, I checked the tracking status and it says "Accepted from Customer", which first of all doesn't make sense and second seems to mean they delivered it to the wrong address and someone else has my game? I don't know what the hell that means.

EDIT: Apparently I won't be getting it until the 31st.... oh well.


----------



## GazPots

ittoa666 said:


> Sometimes we agree, and sometimes we don't gaz. This time, we couldn't be further apart. It sounds like you cod fanboyism got the best of you. The controls are fine, and people DO die when you shoot them. Honestly, you went a little over the edge here. Again, fanboyism.



I rant about cod and battlefield with equal passion. I'm a fanboy of neither franchise, i just want a game to be made without glaringly stupid design flaws. But you can shout fanboy at me all you want. I'd rather you called me a whiney bitch if i'm honest. 

Concering the weapon hit detection, i'm not taking the piss. I landed a rocket 2 feet from the enemy and he walked it off and shot me. I didn't check the stats of these rocket launchers in real life but i'm pretty sure they don't fire jellybeans at the enemy. I don't expect their equivalent in the game to fire jellybeans either.


The control layouts for running about are fine, but the flying controls are totally fucking bizarre. And you still can't free look while controling the vehicle which makes flying a total pain in the ass. Try to chase another plane as it passes you without freelook and you'll notice how much trickier it is to stalk.



As for the input lag, it depends on the platform on which you play. Since i don't play on PC i can't comment but i'm betting it'll be less than on the consoles. One of the things COD got right was the minimal input lag, allowing nice, and precise aiming without much (if any hassle). Doesn't make me a fanboy to prefer the control system that doesn't suck compared to the games competitors.

Every console EA shooter ive played has had this horrible lag on the controls and it ruins the feel of the game. Just because some people don't notice it doens't mean it's not there. Why is it even there in the first place? 

Is it so much to ask that other shooters are made with none of this half a second delay when you fucking aim? I mean reaction times are pretty much vital in a shooter are they not?


----------



## Tomo009

GazPots said:


> The control layouts for running about are fine, but the flying controls are totally fucking bizarre. And you still can't free look while controling the vehicle which makes flying a total pain in the ass. Try to chase another plane as it passes you without freelook and you'll notice how much trickier it is to stalk.



Sounds just like Battlefeld 2 vehicles, part of the reason I'm so hyped. Don't know why you see this as a bad thing, working as intended.




GazPots said:


> As for the input lag, it depends on the platform on which you play. Since i don't play on PC i can't comment but i'm betting it'll be less than on the consoles. One of the things COD got right was the minimal input lag, allowing nice, and precise aiming without much (if any hassle). Doesn't make me a fanboy to prefer the control system that doesn't suck compared to the games competitors.
> 
> Every console EA shooter ive played has had this horrible lag on the controls and it ruins the feel of the game. Just because some people don't notice it doens't mean it's not there. Why is it even there in the first place?
> 
> Is it so much to ask that other shooters are made with none of this half a second delay when you fucking aim? I mean reaction times are pretty much vital in a shooter are they not?



Well I would never play Battlefield on a console, I don't think this should really be on a console at all to be honest. I play more on console then not, but tactical shooters just plain belong on PC, no way you could react in Battlefield 2 with a controller instead of mouse and I expect the exact same of Battlefiled 3, I'd be disappointed if it wasn't that way.

As for input lag, I obviously have no idea, probably a side-effect of having to program different control schemes for the console versions.


----------



## mikernaut

I can kinda agree abit with Gazpots, the feel/movement does not feel as fluid and smooth as COD games. So you have to move around abit more carefully. Also there is soo much going on in the maps its easy to miss enemies blending into the environment and amongst the chaos.

I really wish you could have a offline practice server to learn flying the jets and helis. There is such a crazy learning curve for them especially one console. My brother and I tried doing the 2nd co-op mission lastnight which is protect ground troops from your heli. It was sooo hard to fly the thing.

Ran into a bug last night where all my interface, menus, and crosshairs disappeared. I couldn't tell friendlies from enemies. Then when I died I couldn't respawn since all my menus were gone. Had to hit the xbox button and return to the dashboard.


----------



## Prydogga

Fuck EA. Fuck them to hell. Make me spend 15 bucks to play a game online, a game that only lets me join servers 60% of the time and kicks everyone out of half of those working games.

Don't really see the point of restricting Jets from having rockets until you get kills with them, since it's so easy to get fucked by every engineer and so hard to take another jet down to earn your rewards.

End of the campaign was ill thought out, felt rushed, and buddy as hell. During my final fight I could see a member who had just been killed, standing like jesus on the bonnet of a car. Good polished build I'd say.

Edit: After playing a bit of multiplayer, I'm very happy with it, but as I'd feared, while there is so much to do, and so many things to unlock, it's just not nearly as fun as MW2. It's a struggle to shoot people without a sniper, and even then, having the opening guns split for each team means whenever I play the Russians I get stuck with stupid v scopes and the like. Trying to kill people is stressing, and isn't nearly rewarding enough to have the stress.

It's a great game, and I'll probably be playing the MP for months/years, but it's not even close to a CoD killer for me.


----------



## Tomo009

I have a question seeing as I can't play. No comparison's to CoD please, it shouldn't have been advertised as a "CoD killer" and the less like CoD it is, the happier I will probably be.

How much does it feel like Battlefield 2? 

Because so far 90% of the complaints I've heard are that it doesn't feel like CoD, or are similar to things I remember from Battlefield 2 (vehicle controls, difficult to kill people).

I just really want a game that feels like Battlefield 2, it is honestly my favorite tactical shooter of all time, one of my favorite shooters overall even.


----------



## Murmel

Tomo009 said:


> I have a question seeing as I can't play. No comparison's to CoD please, it shouldn't have been advertised as a "CoD killer" and the less like CoD it is, the happier I will probably be.
> 
> How much does it feel like Battlefield 2?
> 
> Because so far 90% of the complaints I've heard are that it doesn't feel like CoD, or are similar to things I remember from Battlefield 2 (vehicle controls, difficult to kill people).
> 
> I just really want a game that feels like Battlefield 2, it is honestly my favorite tactical shooter of all time, one of my favorite shooters overall even.


I hear you man, too much CoD talk in this thread.

It doesn't feel like BF2 at all. I still have some of my BF2 reflexes left (like throwing myself on the ground immediately ). 
The bullet drop is still there, which is nice, but overall it doesn't feel much like BF2. I haven't done enough time in anything but tanks to speak for the vehicles.
I'm still very happily surprised though, I really enjoy the game.

Oh, and you know how you could just sprint by someone to revive them in BF2? I'm yet to have any success with that


----------



## Prydogga

When _I_ said CoD killer, I didn't mean it in a sense that it should compared to it, I mean in a way of Halo essentially trumped any other multiplayer at the time, and CoD repeatedly does the same for me, I was expecting BF3 to be a new 'main game'.

And you CAN'T say there are no similarities to CoD, IMO the whole campaign could be sworn off as a CoD rip, with switching characters, a central antagonist and 'wow moments'.

Edit: I didn't quite read Tom's post  

My point still stands.

The maps where one team attacks from another side (like the cliff or aircraft carriers) remind me heavily of Battlefield 1942, and some of the locations remind me a bit of Battlefield 2, but that's about it. There's not much to link it to any of the Bad Company series for me, which is good, as I thought they were a step down from the brilliance of the early BF games.


----------



## Tomo009

I meant how it's being openly advertised as the "CoD killer", ads on FOX8 all the time. With a heavily censored rap song that does absolutely nothing for the ad whatsoever.

I kinda like CoD4, but honestly have found every game after completely boring and I care 0 for the campaign as I've previously expressed . I'm glad they didn't put too much effort into the campaign, I just want good multiplayer. 

Though if it's nothing like BF2, I can't imagine what it will be like haha.


----------



## Prydogga

^ Yeah I figured, once I read your post properly 

Well I'm a big CoD campaign fan since the MOH days, and boy were DICE aiming for that with this campaign.


----------



## leandroab

Aside from playing with the fps around 20, I'm having lots of fun with this game. I think that trying to compare this with COD is pointless. It's two different games.

I sincerely hope that the new MW kicks ass... That only means one more game to buy ahhahah.


----------



## HighGain510

leandroab said:


> Aside from playing with the fps around 20, I'm having lots of fun with this game. I think that trying to compare this with COD is pointless. It's two different games.
> 
> I sincerely hope that the new MW kicks ass... That only means one more game to buy ahhahah.



Yeah that's my biggest thing, I don't bother comparing them as it is two different styles of gameplay. BF seems to focus on lower framerate with much higher quality textures and a new engine every game or two and MW focuses on 60fps action but relying on the same engine so until they put some money into development again it's very similar to playing the last game with a new storyline. I love both, but comparing them is a bit odd as they play VERY differently. I equate it down to this:

BF - Lower framerate, accuracy is key, bullet-drop affects weapons and spray and pray only works when you're right on top of the guy, more skill required for sniping in many cases especially when distance is involved, more team-focused gameplay, FULLY-destructable environments whereas MW claims to have introduced that into MW3 but from the vids I saw it looks like "planned"/"scripted" destruction... "oh yay look I can shoot down this antenna!" Can blow away buildings or cover in BF to eliminate campers occupying buildings and never leaving. 

MW - Higher framerate, spray and pray is prevalent and with many guns the "physics" of shooting them is not there (spray and pray with an LMG = instant headshots?), no-scope sniping is prevalent, no bullet drop so aiming a sniper is "aim for target -> fire" only, less team-focused and lone-wolf scenario can often save the team if one guy dominates and the rest of the team is full of noobs  The killstreaks are a major difference too, none of those in BF, can be a positive or a negative depending on your stance about it (no campers racking up 25 kills and ending the match with a nuke like in MW2 is a bonus in my book )

As you can see, VERY different styles of FPS gaming. IMO Battlefield is more like Counter-Strike, so if you're into THAT style of gameplay (more focus on tactical FPS) of course it's going to be more your thing vs MW being more like playing a Halo-style FPS minus stuff like overshields and whatnot. I love both, just depends on what mood I'm in that day!


----------



## Despised_0515

Comparisons aside, I need angry individuals to drop bodies with on xbox live.
All of my friends are die-hard Call Of Duty fans so I need new people to squad up with.

Gamertag: WrathOfCthulhu


----------



## ZEBOV

BlackMesa said:


> Have tried to update your drivers yet? That may be your issue with large maps.



I have TRIED to update my drivers several times, but all it did was crash Windows, so FUGGIT!

I've spent some time playing the game and..... I hate it. I didn't like any CoD game after MW1, so it's not like I'm a CoD fanboy. The camping is rampant, the mortars are a bitch to deal with, especially if there are several enemies using mortars, and since I have K/D ratios like 1/10, I tried addressing that by filtering infantry only games and joining them.... only to find that there are VEHICLES in it!
There's hardly any point in being in any aircraft because you're gonna get shot down within a minute by another aircraft or by a stinger. BF3 is like 3D checkers, while BC2 is like 3D chess.


----------



## Tomo009

ZEBOV said:


> I have TRIED to update my drivers several times, but all it did was crash Windows, so FUGGIT!
> 
> I've spent some time playing the game and..... I hate it. I didn't like any CoD game after MW1, so it's not like I'm a CoD fanboy. The camping is rampant, the mortars are a bitch to deal with, especially if there are several enemies using mortars, and since I have K/D ratios like 1/10, I tried addressing that by filtering infantry only games and joining them.... only to find that there are VEHICLES in it!
> There's hardly any point in being in any aircraft because you're gonna get shot down within a minute by another aircraft or by a stinger. BF3 is like 3D checkers, while BC2 is like 3D chess.



BC2 is like CoD with destructable walls lol. I hated the Bad Company series.... That's probably a reason I've been looking forward to this so much. Are there any other glaring problems? 
I know it's hard to run as an infantryman (you need a good squad with teamwork, usually useful for taking and holding a specific objective), snipers tended to dominate even in number 2, you had to either be pretty stealthy or have a good squad backing you to get past their front lines, unless of course you barge in with a tank which is always fun (or a C4 covered Buggy Bomb, would be cool if there was some kind of equivalent to those XD).


----------



## mikernaut

I just unlocked the mortars and they really aren't that amazing. I think snipers can still be overpowered and ruin the game, but then again I'm infantry man, so when I get killed in one shot from some guy hiding far away it's gonna piss me off.

It is a tougher game to play then alot of fps shooters ... if you don't have a good squad/friends and communication your k/d is gonna suffer and I think some people don't realize that and just try to play super twitch COD/quake style. You get a good squad together and the and experience is soo much better.

Funny enough I really like the vehicles because this is a war , it's chaos! and there's more variety to the gameplay. I was randomly thrown into a few team deathmatch servers and that felt like complete garbage, random spawn points, no teamwork. I don't understand why they even put in that mode. It's just not what Battlefield is about.

and these maps are pretty amazing as far as variety and layout.

One thing that does piss me off is players really need to spot enemies! that is such a key thing for the battle and probably 90% of people don't do it. Communication/ intel goes along way.


----------



## ZEBOV

Yeah, my squads always suck. It's normal for me to have squad mates that are probably AFK, so they're never alive for me to spawn on.


----------



## ittoa666

mikernaut said:


> I just unlocked the mortars and they really aren't that amazing. I think snipers can still be overpowered and ruin the game, but then again I'm infantry man, so when I get killed in one shot from some guy hiding far away it's gonna piss me off.
> 
> It is a tougher game to play then alot of fps shooters ... if you don't have a good squad/friends and communication your k/d is gonna suffer and I think some people don't realize that and just try to play super twitch COD/quake style. You get a good squad together and the and experience is soo much better.
> 
> Funny enough I really like the vehicles because this is a war , it's chaos! and there's more variety to the gameplay. I was randomly thrown into a few team deathmatch servers and that felt like complete garbage, random spawn points, no teamwork. I don't understand why they even put in that mode. It's just not what Battlefield is about.
> 
> and these maps are pretty amazing as far as variety and layout.
> 
> One thing that does piss me off is players really need to spot enemies! that is such a key thing for the battle and probably 90% of people don't do it. Communication/ intel goes along way.



All of that.


----------



## Murmel

ZEBOV said:


> I have TRIED to update my drivers several times, but all it did was crash Windows, so FUGGIT!
> 
> I've spent some time playing the game and..... I hate it. I didn't like any CoD game after MW1, so it's not like I'm a CoD fanboy. The camping is rampant, the mortars are a bitch to deal with, especially if there are several enemies using mortars, and since I have K/D ratios like 1/10, I tried addressing that by filtering infantry only games and joining them.... only to find that there are VEHICLES in it!
> There's hardly any point in being in any aircraft because you're gonna get shot down within a minute by another aircraft or by a stinger. BF3 is like 3D checkers, while BC2 is like 3D chess.



I hate to break it to you dude, but if your KD is 1:10 you're doing something seriously. fucking. wrong.
I don't think I've been killed by a mortar even once, and if you're smart and don't run into the open snipers aren't a problem.


----------



## leandroab

Murmel said:


> ...and if you're smart and don't run into the open...



Pretty fucking difficult in this game.


----------



## ZEBOV

leandroab said:


> Pretty fucking difficult in this game.



Beat me to it. I stay in cover as much as I can, but there are plenty of times I have to cross a street.


----------



## HighGain510

ZEBOV said:


> Beat me to it. I stay in cover as much as I can, but there are plenty of times I have to cross a street.



Well that's not very realistic.... Oh wait...


----------



## 7slinger

Murmel said:


> I hate to break it to you dude, but if your KD is 1:10 you're doing something seriously. fucking. wrong.
> I don't think I've been killed by a mortar even once, and if you're smart and don't run into the open snipers aren't a problem.



I played a few games a few days ago where we were attackers and the defenders had us outnumbered by a few, had us completely backed up and pinned, I think I finished 4/30? The mortars were horrible. You spawn in some little corner at the end of a street, and if you stick your head out a sniper blows it off, but if you sit still the mortars are raining down...and I'm like level 3 so I've got nothing in the way of firepower to do anything about it.


----------



## Murmel

HighGain510 said:


> Well that's not very realistic.... Oh wait...



Best post I've seen all day.

Seriously, it must be an American thing with mortars, I have come across them about 3 times. And snipers, as I said, don't bother me much. Use your brain when you move, even if you have to cross a street, run where there is as much cover as possible or find another way over. 
Or you could just try too pick the snipers off yourself, they're often within shooting distance even for an assault rifle, just fire really carefully and you'll often win the fight


----------



## Tomo009

Murmel said:


> Best post I've seen all day.
> 
> Seriously, it must be an American thing with mortars, I have come across them about 3 times. And snipers, as I said, don't bother me much. Use your brain when you move, even if you have to cross a street, run where there is as much cover as possible or find another way over.
> Or you could just try too pick the snipers off yourself, they're often within shooting distance even for an assault rifle, just fire really carefully and you'll often win the fight



Are there ghillie suits? And can you prone crawl with a ghillie suit? Hopefully the game arrives today, definitely seems I will be reliving my memories of walking outside and dieing immediately.


----------



## Murmel

I'm yet to see a ghillie suit, perhaps they'll come as an unlock (you unlock camos as you rank).


----------



## Triple7

drove out in a snow storm to pick this game up yesterday, got home sat down and lost power...still waiting for it to be turned back on. 

Anyway looking forward to killing shit with you dudes once power has been restored.

Xbox tag- TheCybertr0nian


----------



## HighGain510

Another suggestion (based on what I just found out myself once I leveled up in a match where I literally raped the entire team by myself ) is to use the "Assault" character and keep leveling up to start. I unlocked... dun dun dun... the SMOKE GRENADE BARREL just like they had in Bad Company 2. Problems with snipers? Now you have two options!

1) Fire the smoke grenade so it will provide cover directly in front of you while you move. Nullifies their ability to pick you off so easily.

or 

2) My new favorite... if you see where they are shooting from... fire it DIRECTLY AT THEM!  One of the neat things you might have noticed in BF3 is the addition of having your vision change based on a few things (laser sight passing in front of your face, flashlight hitting your eyes, and... yep, the glint of light reflecting back at you off a sniper scope when they've got a dead on shot) and when you smoke that area, I don't know if it's intentional or a glitch but it makes their scope VERY easy to see!  I fired into that area where the scope was and have now headshot 3 camping snipers using that tactic.

You're welcome!  Pwn those camping snipers gents!


----------



## HighGain510

Murmel said:


> I'm yet to see a ghillie suit, perhaps they'll come as an unlock (you unlock camos as you rank).



I believe that's how it was in Bad Company 2 also, wasn't it? Unless I'm remembering incorrectly, but I could have sworn the ghillie suit was an unlockable item and you have to get up a few levels before they let you access it.


----------



## 7slinger

HighGain510 said:


> I believe that's how it was in Bad Company 2 also, wasn't it? Unless I'm remembering incorrectly, but I could have sworn the ghillie suit was an unlockable item and you have to get up a few levels before they let you access it.



I don't remember that on xbox


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> Are there ghillie suits? And can you prone crawl with a ghillie suit? Hopefully the game arrives today, definitely seems I will be reliving my memories of walking outside and dieing immediately.



A quick google search showed that there isn't any ghillie suits ( ) but instead the Recon class will have 'more tools than ever'.

Hopefully my game turns up today.. It seems like I've been waiting forever! 

Edit: Game just arrived!


----------



## Tomo009

Stealth7 said:


> A quick google search showed that there isn't any ghillie suits ( ) but instead the Recon class will have 'more tools than ever'.
> 
> Hopefully my game turns up today.. It seems like I've been waiting forever!



Haha just a thought I had.

Well I finally have my copy, installing now, can't wait .


----------



## ittoa666

HighGain510 said:


> Another suggestion (based on what I just found out myself once I leveled up in a match where I literally raped the entire team by myself ) is to use the "Assault" character and keep leveling up to start. I unlocked... dun dun dun... the SMOKE GRENADE BARREL just like they had in Bad Company 2. Problems with snipers? Now you have two options!
> 
> 1) Fire the smoke grenade so it will provide cover directly in front of you while you move. Nullifies their ability to pick you off so easily.
> 
> or
> 
> 2) My new favorite... if you see where they are shooting from... fire it DIRECTLY AT THEM!  One of the neat things you might have noticed in BF3 is the addition of having your vision change based on a few things (laser sight passing in front of your face, flashlight hitting your eyes, and... yep, the glint of light reflecting back at you off a sniper scope when they've got a dead on shot) and when you smoke that area, I don't know if it's intentional or a glitch but it makes their scope VERY easy to see!  I fired into that area where the scope was and have now headshot 3 camping snipers using that tactic.
> 
> You're welcome!  Pwn those camping snipers gents!



I like the way you think my friend. I've been wanting those smokes for a while, but I can't get around to playing medic.


----------



## Prydogga

Been sticking to TDM because I want to level enough to have adequate gear to keep a good KDR while tackling objectives in Rush and CQ. I've come to find that getting little kill streaks are very rewarding, like 3 kills in the space of a minute. Because everything is more reactive than other shooters, and because most guns do actually have weaknesses, it feels more like you're in control, you're not going to pick up a tank and rape, just as much as you're not going to pick up a jet and rape. If you do good, chances are it's because you're using your brain.... or a sniper rifle


----------



## Taylor2

Well, just unlocked the M98b.
It's awesome.
60% accuracy with it so far!


Anyone have Battlelog?


I'm killing it so far in terms of W/L, K/D, 'skill' and 'score per minute'.




Story of justice :


Some punk spawn camped me once and decided to tea bag me and shoot my corpse.

So I proceeded to give him an enema with the M98b. 8-1 against him in the first game, and 6-0 in the second.


You may kill me.
You may be proud of killing me.
But if you touch my corpse.
I will fuck you.


----------



## Despised_0515

Finally got a great squad together today. We were undefeated for every match we played after getting together. I had my eyes on everyone using the MAV while another guy barraged everyone I spotted with mortars. The other two pushed forward according to our commands and picked off anyone we missed.

We are absolutely unstoppable when it comes to Rush.


----------



## Stealth7

WTF!? I can't sign into multiplayer. I keep getting this 'error: online pass check failed' and then when I put the online pass into my in-game store it says 'the code you entered may not be correct or may no longer be valid' and yes I'm putting it in correctly. 

Anyone else had a problem like this?


----------



## HighGain510

Stealth7 said:


> WTF!? I can't sign into multiplayer. I keep getting this 'error: online pass check failed' and then when I put the online pass into my in-game store it says 'the code you entered may not be correct or may no longer be valid' and yes I'm putting it in correctly.
> 
> Anyone else had a problem like this?



Could still be leftover server issues. I was trying to register all Thursday night (PC) and was getting errors so I didn't end up getting to play at all until Friday. They had a message up on the portal last night saying "the xbox 360 servers have been restore, please contact us if you have any issues" so if you're on 360 you might need to contact EA support.


----------



## leandroab

HighGain510 said:


> Well that's not very realistic.... Oh wait...



Exactly hahaha. There's never vehicles for everyone. Most of the people are dicks and don't wait for people when they are driving their 500 seat APC.

So what happens? You have to run your ass off through open field. I don't care, it's been like that since 1942...



Taylor said:


> I'm killing it so far in terms of W/L, K/D, 'skill' and 'score per minute'.



So far I've been sucking at them. Idk wtf "skill" is, but -100 surely isn't a good number...


----------



## HighGain510

leandroab said:


> Exactly hahaha. There's never vehicles for everyone. Most of the people are dicks and don't wait for people when they are driving their 500 seat APC.
> 
> So what happens? You have to run your ass off through open field. I don't care, it's been like that since 1942...
> 
> 
> 
> So far I've been sucking at them. Idk wtf "skill" is, but -100 surely isn't a good number...



It seems like every time I'm online you're offline!  I'll be on tomorrow night, took a break today to watch a movie with the little lady and snagged all the free paints in Forza tonight for Halloween.


----------



## Stealth7

HighGain510 said:


> Could still be leftover server issues. I was trying to register all Thursday night (PC) and was getting errors so I didn't end up getting to play at all until Friday. They had a message up on the portal last night saying "the xbox 360 servers have been restore, please contact us if you have any issues" so if you're on 360 you might need to contact EA support.



I think I've got either an invalid online pass code or it might be because I bought an overseas version of the game and my PS account is Australian.. Yeah I might have to contact EA.


----------



## Tomo009

Stealth7 said:


> I think I've got either an invalid online pass code or it might be because I bought an overseas version of the game and my PS account is Australian.. Yeah I might have to contact EA.



Lol, it's definitely this, you have to make an account in the region your game is from. You will have to redeem it through their store, which is why you need the account. I think (not certain) you can play online with your Australian account after that.


----------



## Stealth7

Tomo009 said:


> Lol, it's definitely this, you have to make an account in the region your game is from. You will have to redeem it through their store, which is why you need the account. I think (not certain) you can play online with your Australian account after that.



Yeah I called EA and the guy I spoke to said that I'd have to make a new account to use it, I asked about being able to play online with the aussie account after putting it in and he said he wasn't sure but to give it a go anyways.


----------



## Stealth7

I'm also having problems logging into battlelog for some reason.. WTF! 

Edit: spoke to an EA person in the help chat and he said that he has to pass it on to someone else to fix.. What I did was instead of starting a new account for the US code I just bought one for my aussie account makes sense right? even though I had to shell out a bit more money, Well even then that didn't work.. So yep!


----------



## HighGain510

Stealth7 said:


> I'm also having problems logging into battlelog for some reason.. WTF!
> 
> Edit: spoke to an EA person in the help chat and he said that he has to pass it on to someone else to fix.. What I did was instead of starting a new account for the US code I just bought one for my aussie account makes sense right? even though I had to shell out a bit more money, Well even then that didn't work.. So yep!



Why are you buying them outside of your country? Is it that whole "ratings" issue where they're not letting certain games in for sale there or something else? 

EA "help chat" is totally useless, I purchased a game from EA during an online sale they threw via Origin and it STILL doesn't run. They had me do all sorts of shit including telling me to go find a program to clean my registry (when I asked them what specifically I should be clearing out, they had no idea what a registry even was... just reading the script. ). Seriously, EA is totally useless and with as much money as they pull in every year it frustrates the hell out of me how much more DRM bullshit they put consumers through and then on top of that they can't even hire competent customer support to deal with the issues THEY created?!


----------



## Tomo009

Stealth7 said:


> I'm also having problems logging into battlelog for some reason.. WTF!
> 
> Edit: spoke to an EA person in the help chat and he said that he has to pass it on to someone else to fix.. What I did was instead of starting a new account for the US code I just bought one for my aussie account makes sense right? even though I had to shell out a bit more money, Well even then that didn't work.. So yep!



You have to use Battlelog on console? Battlelog is kinda stupid really. 

I'm absolutely loving the game so far, I still suck terribly as I haven't played a real shooter like this in so long it's a foreign concept apparently. The snipers feel so great, but with the ease of killing with the AK74 and the much more closed in feel of this game compared to Battlefield 2, I have been using assault mostly. Vehicles feel exactly as I remember, so great. I still suck at helicopters though, I can't land at all, have to parachute. Passengers be damned. Overall maps are ok, not my favorite aspect of the game The environments are absolute awesome, but they are very chockepointy and just don't feel as open ended as Battlefield 2's maps, seems they have copied from CoD's urban close combat maps a lot. It can be quite hard to find a nice place to set up for sniping. There's one rush map in particular where if the defenders all stay in one building, the attackers simply can not get in, even by blowing the building to hell, there is enough cover left over to be practically a stop point from all 2 possible paths... 

This game needs a map editor so badly, would probably be my favorite game to mess with ever.


----------



## HighGain510

Also side-note: 

Shotgun + flechette rounds + holo-sight + flashlight = uber win! I was dominating with that combo, rushed several apartments and took out 4+ guys EACH TIME!  That combo is beast up close and the flechette rounds still do pretty well even with a little distance!


----------



## groph

Do they not have Conquest mode in this game?


----------



## mikernaut

yup theres, conquest, rush, death match, squad rush, squad death match, etc.

EA/BF sites and support have been terrible since the beginning. In BF2 I put in tons of hrs and got to General ( forcing myself to fly helis and jets , a requirement for the rank) went away for the Xmas holidays , came back and my login info now magically no longer worked. Tried everything to get my account back and was basically told I had to start over.

To this day I still can't get my account to be attached to my correct email and my xbox account. When I go to my account info on EA.com I can't edit anything either. They have some of the worst run stuff I've encountered. They make you register for all these various things( gun club, EA official site, Veterans status, Origin, Battlelog, game specific forums & sites. )It's just a huge clusterf*ck.

Currently I can login to Origin and EA.com with my email address/password but I cant for the love of god connect my Xbox live persona or login to battlelog. I'm baffled as how it works for some of the sites but not the others.


----------



## Stealth7

HighGain510 said:


> Why are you buying them outside of your country? Is it that whole "ratings" issue where they're not letting certain games in for sale there or something else?
> 
> EA "help chat" is totally useless, I purchased a game from EA during an online sale they threw via Origin and it STILL doesn't run. They had me do all sorts of shit including telling me to go find a program to clean my registry (when I asked them what specifically I should be clearing out, they had no idea what a registry even was... just reading the script. ). Seriously, EA is totally useless and with as much money as they pull in every year it frustrates the hell out of me how much more DRM bullshit they put consumers through and then on top of that they can't even hire competent customer support to deal with the issues THEY created?!



I bought it from outside the country because I thought it would be cheaper!  But It's probably caused more hassle than anything else. 

But I think there's more to it than the code problem as I've had 2 NEW codes for my region and it still doesn't work.. So technically it should be working right?  



Tomo009 said:


> You have to use Battlelog on console? Battlelog is kinda stupid really.



Yeah It says on the battlefeed on the console to log into it at the website. It started working for me yesterday after I had a chat to the guy but the MP is still fucked up.

Edit: Well I've fixed it! Should have done what I was told to do in the first place and make a new account in the US.. Fuck I'm an idiot sometimes.


----------



## GazPots

Instead of a larger post describing my troubles with the campaign this post sums it up for me so far since i've got it on hard setting from the off.


Battlefield 3 single player difficulty - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums


It IS quite an enjoyable story if you can get past the stupid elements and the horrific friendly AI. I say that because many times i've noticed an enemy standing right infront of a teammate and they just shoot at each other magically missing with every bullet. 

I'm going to count the enemies that are killed by friendly AI that isn't scripted and see how many i can find.


----------



## HighGain510

The campaign was awesome (aside from the crummy AI and lots of deaths due to no cover or not being able to get a shot off before I could duck out of the way of 100 people shooting at me at the same time ) but the ending just kinda fell flat for me. Too abrupt and it felt like the story could/should have continued.

Spoiler:



Spoiler



When he finds the nuke in NYC, wouldn't it have been nice to at least see something MORE beyond "oh yay, I found it!" and then instead ending it with Dima killing himself? Thought that was a rather weak way of ending what was a decent story.


----------



## Triple7

I finally got power back the other night and started playing the campaign to beef up my skills so I can start playing the multiplayer. I definitely agree with everything said about the campaign so far, I'm just hoping to finish it soon so I can join in on the fun of multiplayer without getting my ass kicked right away.


----------



## Triple7

random double post, my bad!


----------



## Mexi

I like how they toned down the flashlights from the beta, and previously overpowered weapons (ump, pp2k) most guns feel really balanced, loving the M416 and AEK


----------



## leandroab

The heavy barrel sucks! 

I mean, keeping my aim with < 30 fps is already a challenge, but that muzzle climb is atrocious!


----------



## Murmel

IR sight.

That is all.


----------



## HighGain510

Murmel said:


> IR sight.
> 
> That is all.



OMG I was just coming to post the EXACT same thing!  I just unlocked that on my rifle and went like 15-3!


----------



## Murmel

^
I don't use it anymore though, I found that I spent too much time scoped in. Honestly I prefer iron sights on every gun I've tried so far. Bar the snipers, but I hate those anyway


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I dunno I was digging it especially for those times when you have snipers holed up on 2nd and 3rd floors and considering how dark some of the buildings can get I was picking them off with headshots left and right. I'm just waiting until I unlock the IR scope on a sniper rifle....


----------



## Stealth7

Question for ps3 players.. Is anyone else getting lots of server crashes? It's starting to give me the shits, just when I'm on a bit of roll and on a good team/squad the servers crash FUUUUUU!!


----------



## HighGain510

Stealth7 said:


> Question for ps3 players.. Is anyone else getting lots of server crashes? It's starting to give me the shits, just when I'm on a bit of roll and on a good team/squad the servers crash FUUUUUU!!



Not on PS3 nor is it a "crash" issue but I was pwn'ing a team good and proper and the admin was on the other team.... yep, once I got up to like the 30's with single-digit deaths the douche booted me 2 minutes before the end of the match.  That garbage is frustrating especially if you're having a good game.


----------



## Prydogga

Holographic sight is just the best thing, although I haven't unlocked any AR infareds yet. I hate all the red dots and most of the ACOG-like sights. I always felt handicapped with the 7x scope on the SVD as opposed to the Mod 0, in fact, all of the Russian opening guns feel worse to me than the American guns.

Has anyone found if you can use the American guns on either side later on? Because in the 'My soldier - Customize' section, there are locked versions of each of the starting guns, and the M4A1 is only called the M4 in the locked version... 

I ask because until I unlock the SG553 from co op, I think I'm going to stick with the M4 as much as I can.


----------



## Murmel

^
Yes, you do unlock the M16A4 after you unlock the AEK (which is fucking amazing in close quarters btw).
The Russian starter AK is amazing too for mid-short engagements, one of my favourite guns. I personally don't fancy any scope at all, I think the recoil just becomes harder to handle, and I become much less accurate.


----------



## Prydogga

I really want the AEK because it just looks liek a badass Ak, but yay! I'll be whoring the M4 and M16 on both sides eventually then!


----------



## Mexi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZzfDLhsUB6oBack To Karkand trailer up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZzfDLhsUB6o


----------



## Stealth7

Rant/Rage mode on!

I don't know what it's like on PC and I hope I'm not the only one that has experienced this but every game I join it seems like NO ONE spots it's fucking irritating! 

Rant/Rage mode off.


----------



## MFB

I finally got it working after trying over SEVEN games in a row, but Rush is ridiculous; and luckily, I'm a beast at it  I think my best game I got 5 out of the 6 arms and detonations, giving me 3100 pts alone, plus my kills on top of that. Needless to say in that one I pulled off MVP.

Went from level one to Private First Class 3 Stars in one night, and leveling up in this is ridiculous as well. Unlocking shit seems to take a little while but eh, I'm adapting just fine.


----------



## metal_sam14

just played the most fucked game.
I got a 6 kill streak straight off the bat, then finished 6-10 after getting raped by RPG's


----------



## philkilla

Prydogga said:


> I really want the AEK because it just looks liek a badass Ak, but yay! I'll be whoring the M4 and M16 on both sides eventually then!




AEK is pretty awesome, but the AN94 is where it's at.


----------



## Murmel

Stealth7 said:


> Rant/Rage mode on!
> 
> I don't know what it's like on PC and I hope I'm not the only one that has experienced this but every game I join it seems like NO ONE spots it's fucking irritating!
> 
> Rant/Rage mode off.



Nobody really spots on PC either. My Q button is running hot because I spot even when I don't see shit


----------



## MFB

I really want to be able to use the M16A3 all the time and never deal with the AKS or RPK again  I haven't used much of the M4 but maybe I'll try it later tonight


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I'll be getting this game tomorrow. I will compare it to MW3 and opinions will be stated.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I too, get this game tomorrow (monday). Can't wait to play it! 

Oh yeah, and MW3 will come in just two days... damn. It's going to be a busy week!


----------



## HighGain510

Think I'm up to rank 21 now?  Just basically going through and picking which unlock is next on the list and deciding if I want it or if not I'll switch classes. I unlocked the mortar over the weekend and that has been pretty fun, there have been a few maps where guys are whoring with the mortar and the funny thing is when you set yours up you can actually see the big red mortar icon on the map while you're firing!  I think in the one match I killed the guy 4 times in a row, dude kept setting up in the same general area and I'd keep bombing the same spot where his icon was and destroying him!  The multiplayer in BF3 is SO much fun!


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I'm just gonna return this game since the campaign is short and every time I put the multiplayer disc in, I'm disconnected from Live and unable to download any of the content I'm supposed to have gotten with my pre-order  And don't say it's my router/modem/connection because as soon as I take out BF3 and put in any other game, I'm reconnected to XBL once I start it up so it is only with BF.


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Yeah, I'm just gonna return this game since the campaign is short and every time I put the multiplayer disc in, I'm disconnected from Live and unable to download any of the content I'm supposed to have gotten with my pre-order  And don't say it's my router/modem/connection because as soon as I take out BF3 and put in any other game, I'm reconnected to XBL once I start it up so it is only with BF.



I wasn't aware that any stores allowed you to return video games once they've been opened?  Not to blame your router but have you tested your NAT settings? Check it in the XBL diagnostic section on your system.


----------



## MFB

Yup, I've ran tests with BF3 in the tray and it for some reason doesn't connect to my router, and my NAT type is always Open and whenever I put in Arkham City or some other game and run the test, I get full bars  I still have the receipt and everything so the should be able to return it, at least in theory, worst case scenario I take the $30 of trade-in credit and put it to MW3 tomorrow.


----------



## Despised_0515

The only complaint I currently have about the game isn't an issue with the game at all.
It's finding team-mates that play the fucking objective. 
My friends always spam me with invites and all they ever want to do is use vehicles for absolutely no reason other than the "cool-factor". I'm always planting/defending M-COM stations on my own. If I try to just play online to find new people to add, I'm always thrown on a squad without mics and we're losing horribly.

/rant.


----------



## HighGain510

Despised_0515 said:


> The only complaint I currently have about the game isn't an issue with the game at all.
> It's finding team-mates that play the fucking objective.
> My friends always spam me with invites and all they ever want to do is use vehicles for absolutely no reason other than the "cool-factor". I'm always planting/defending M-COM stations on my own. If I try to just play online to find new people to add, I'm always thrown on a squad without mics and we're losing horribly.
> 
> /rant.



100% on-board with this statement. The worst is any map with jets either guys wait to spawn so they can jump directly into the jets (and then crash or get shot down within 15 seconds) or they will spawn and then stand next to the jets trying to grab them as soon as they come back on the map!  Hey I have an idea! How about you guys secure one of the FIVE points we're losing?!  Gets annoying REAL fast, then I just switch to team deathmatch for a bit and pwn some noobs until I try my luck again and hope for a team that's not completely retarded. I don't get why people don't filter out the objective-based matches, if they know they're not going to bother with them go for deathmatch only!


----------



## Black_Sheep

The campaign really reminds me of Call Of Duty. Coincidence? Dunno... 

The only things that really annoy me (so far) is that whenever you are going somewhere, you have to JUMP over even the tiniest objectives. I've died in MP many times cause i've been stuck in some tiny brick that's on my way etc. Another thing is that (in single and MP) headshots don't always kill you enemies. Sure they drain most of their health, but doesn't always kill. 

Apart from those things i've been enjoying the MP very much. I'll get MW3 tomorrow, and honestly i believe it's more to my liking. I just hope i have time to play both as much as i want!


----------



## BlackMesa

I'm gonna give this game till the Karkand expansion. If the bugs arent fixed and they dont start giving the pc battlefield players what we expected this game is going in the trash. SO SO disappointed in DICE. Its fuckin BC 2.5 not a true sequel to BF2.


----------



## HighGain510

BlackMesa said:


> I'm gonna give this game till the Karkand expansion. If the bugs arent fixed and they dont start giving the pc battlefield players what we expected this game is going in the trash. SO SO disappointed in DICE. Its fuckin BC 2.5 not a true sequel to BF2.



What exactly didn't they give you? What bugs? You just made some sort of bland random exclamation about how terrible the game is without giving any supporting information behind it other than a rant.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Well there are plenty of bugs. Especially in the campaign. But most of them affect the MP as well. The beta was incredibly buggy so im not at all surprised that they haven't fixed everything. 

Graphic bugs like enemies running through walls etc. Sometimes you just can't jump over an object no matter how possible it should be. And there's more, but that's what i can think of now


----------



## BlackMesa

HighGain510 said:


> What exactly didn't they give you? What bugs? You just made some sort of bland random exclamation about how terrible the game is without giving any supporting information behind it other than a rant.



Yea it was a rather bland rant. Sorry bout that. I'll give a more detailed rant when I get home from work. It will be kinda lengthy.


----------



## HighGain510

Black_Sheep said:


> Graphic bugs like enemies running through walls etc. *Sometimes you just can't jump over an object no matter how possible it should be.* And there's more, but that's what i can think of now



Honestly, aside from horrible AI in campaign, that's the ONLY real bug I've experienced. There are ways around that but yeah I agree it is annoying sometimes when you try to hop a railing and your legs go up and come down in front of the railing instead of behind it!  




BlackMesa said:


> Yea it was a rather bland rant. Sorry bout that. I'll give a more detailed rant when I get home from work. It will be kinda lengthy.



Cool, I always prefer to see detailed reviews and actual specifics on what people don't dig about a game when they have problems. Like I said above, I have had very few bugs personally and I felt they delivered a great game overall (aside from REALLY short single-player, felt a little let-down there for sure ).


----------



## tank

the story it's just tooooo short 

now it's online time


----------



## Stealth7

I'm still rubbish in the jets and I haven't even unlocked the IR flares yet!  I'll keep having a crack at it though.


----------



## BlackMesa

Alrighty here's my rant. A little history first. Ive been playing the Battlefield series since BF1942 came out. I still play both games and the DC mod weekly. I still play a little BC2 as well. I don't own any consoles so I have not played BC1 or the other BF title for console. So this is where I'm coming from on why I'm not to impressed with the game. Now on to my points of what I dont like.

-bugs galore. Everything from spawning in rocks, green flash on screen, my gun, out of no where, firing every last round it has, pistol not even shooting, and other crap due to having my joystick plugged in. DICE shoulda told EA they will put the game out when it was done instead letting them push for early release. The game is unfinished.

-maps. Most of the maps seem like they were designed as rush maps first. Shoulda been designed as conquest first. The city maps turn into a meat grinder at one central point on conquest. Grand Bazaar and Metro especially. Flags are also way to close on most of the maps. Caspian Border for example. The caps should be further away. Maps should also be a bit bigger. They said these are their biggest maps ever. Bullshit. El Alamein and Gazala from BF42 are 2 times bigger than BF3's biggest. The design is bad compared the other 2 games. Heck even the user made mods like DC and FH are better designed.

-vehicles. NOT ENOUGH OF THEM ON BIG OPEN MAPS!! Hate having to walk because all the vehicles are full. Plus jets only dogfight. Weak stuff. In BF2 they also bomb ground targets. In BF42 the old warbirds could also do the same. Plus joystick control it shit. Me and all the guys in my team cant get our sticks to work correctly. WTF? Also see my aforementioned bug caused by my stick being plugged in anyway.

-in game comms. the commo rose is a steaming pile of shit. It dont work. In 42 and 2 you could spot, ask for meds or ammo, and give tactics through the comms. Also when you used it you showed up on the map. In BF3 it does nothing. I
Ingame voip is non existent at least on pc. Dont know about the consoles.

-map. In game map should show the WHOLE map when you hit M. Not just the quarter of the map your in. Fail again.

-the bullshit. The whole time this game was in development and also a few days after it came out DICE said it was developed for the pc first then ported down to the consoles. Fucking horseshit. The lead developer did an interview with PS Magazine a couple of days after release and he said mid way through they changed the lead platform to the PS3. So once again pc gamers get a watered down console port. All because EA wanted to beat MW3 for release date. Fucking shit.

-squads and commander. Squads should be 6 players for pc and not the standard 4 player console squad. Our systems can handle a waaay bigger load so don't cut back. There is no commander. So no supply drops, vehicle spots and no arty. Im kinda back and forth on this. I could do with the commander or BF42s spot for the arty. Actually I like the 42 way better on that.

Ok Ive probably forgotten a few things but those are main ones. I know alot of you guys, especially console players, maybe coming to the series for the first time or have only played the BCs. So it might be kinda hard for ya see why im bitching. Infact if you never had the things us pcs players have had the game is pretty killer. But I was expecting what they said they would deliver. A true sequel to BF2 and BF series. Not another version of a console port, BC2. Thats why I'm disappointed.

Wall of text over!!!


----------



## BlackMesa

Oh a little addition here. I still do play the game. If I play it for what it is it is fun most of the time. Except if a bug shows up or the map changes to Bazaar. I refuse to play that map. Also I will give DICE props for Operation Firestorm. That is a great example of a killer midsized Battlefield map.

Also the above rant isnt a rant on consoles. If that's how ya play good for you. Your still gaming. Though on a weaker system with more asshats.


----------



## Tomo009

BlackMesa said:


> -bugs galore. Everything from spawning in rocks, green flash on screen, my gun, out of no where, firing every last round it has, pistol not even shooting, and other crap due to having my joystick plugged in. DICE shoulda told EA they will put the game out when it was done instead letting them push for early release. The game is unfinished.



I'm sure DICE did tell EA they should let them finish more before it was released, there's things called deadlines and software developers of all kinds are held to ridiculous ones.

I haven't encountered any of this yet, the only annoying bugs I've encountered are crashing and a really odd where when you are revived then killed before you can accept the revive, you spawn with no guns and are defenseless for like 10 seconds.



> -maps. Most of the maps seem like they were designed as rush maps first. Shoulda been designed as conquest first. The city maps turn into a meat grinder at one central point on conquest. Grand Bazaar and Metro especially. Flags are also way to close on most of the maps. Caspian Border for example. The caps should be further away. Maps should also be a bit bigger. They said these are their biggest maps ever. Bullshit. El Alamein and Gazala from BF42 are 2 times bigger than BF3's biggest. The design is bad compared the other 2 games. Heck even the user made mods like DC and FH are better designed.
> 
> -vehicles. NOT ENOUGH OF THEM ON BIG OPEN MAPS!! Hate having to walk because all the vehicles are full. Plus jets only dogfight. Weak stuff. In BF2 they also bomb ground targets. In BF42 the old warbirds could also do the same. Plus joystick control it shit. Me and all the guys in my team cant get our sticks to work correctly. WTF? Also see my aforementioned bug caused by my stick being plugged in anyway.


This I pretty much agree with, especially the map point. They are so chokepointy, I mentioned this earlier in the thread. There are a few that shine through though, basically I hope they continue to make them, fix it up a bit like what happened in Starcraft2. The jets aren't difficult to kill ground targets with, I'm not sure if there are bombs but even the guns are quite accurate and diving in it is reasonably easy to get a kill or two.



> -in game comms. the commo rose is a steaming pile of shit. It dont work. In 42 and 2 you could spot, ask for meds or ammo, and give tactics through the comms. Also when you used it you showed up on the map. In BF3 it does nothing. I
> Ingame voip is non existent at least on pc. Dont know about the consoles.
> 
> -map. In game map should show the WHOLE map when you hit M. Not just the quarter of the map your in. Fail again.


Yeah, kind of an odd thing. No VoIP is one thing I am missing at the moment, it is hard to get people to do anything other than set up shop or do CoD style hurdur lone-wolfing. The don't seem to realise that kill/death ratios mean little outside Deathmatch.



> -the bullshit. The whole time this game was in development and also a few days after it came out DICE said it was developed for the pc first then ported down to the consoles. Fucking horseshit. The lead developer did an interview with PS Magazine a couple of days after release and he said mid way through they changed the lead platform to the PS3. So once again pc gamers get a watered down console port. All because EA wanted to beat MW3 for release date. Fucking shit.


100% EAs fault, I'm willing to bet DICE tried to argue against this, but the way the game industry is, developers are expendable slaves.



> -squads and commander. Squads should be 6 players for pc and not the standard 4 player console squad. Our systems can handle a waaay bigger load so don't cut back. There is no commander. So no supply drops, vehicle spots and no arty. Im kinda back and forth on this. I could do with the commander or BF42s spot for the arty. Actually I like the 42 way better on that.


Squads seem to mean very little in this game at the moment anyway, at least until teams begin to play the game together frequently I;m not sure squad and (absent) command features will matter. I'm not also sure whether I liked some of the Commander controls, was cool sometimes I guess.


----------



## HighGain510

Ah also after reading the last two posts I did realize there were two things I forgot to mention:

1) The flashing green screen does pop up occasionally for me as well, still not sure what that's about but since it's not constant it's not a major deal although when it DOES happen it's annoying as hell! 

2) One that was kinda mentioned but not specifically was the respawning without weapons for like 10-15 seconds. It happens to me when I use the mortar and get killed while using it. I figured it was a way to keep people from spamming mortars as soon as they spawn but I'm wondering if it's actually a glitch. That's the only time it happens to me and it happens any time I'm killed while still crouched using the mortar.  THAT really sucks because sometimes I have respawned and had someone be right in front of me with no weapons to kill him with and die again instantly since I can't defend myself.


----------



## Tomo009

HighGain510 said:


> Ah also after reading the last two posts I did realize there were two things I forgot to mention:
> 
> 1) The flashing green screen does pop up occasionally for me as well, still not sure what that's about but since it's not constant it's not a major deal although when it DOES happen it's annoying as hell!
> 
> 2) One that was kinda mentioned but not specifically was the respawning without weapons for like 10-15 seconds. It happens to me when I use the mortar and get killed while using it. I figured it was a way to keep people from spamming mortars as soon as they spawn but I'm wondering if it's actually a glitch. That's the only time it happens to me and it happens any time I'm killed while still crouched using the mortar.  THAT really sucks because sometimes I have respawned and had someone be right in front of me with no weapons to kill him with and die again instantly since I can't defend myself.




Must happpen happen any time you die without a normal weapon equipped (mortar/being revived etc). Doesn't happen with vehicles though


----------



## leandroab

My complaints: 

1- Command rose sucks dick INDEED. The BF2 one was way better. I frequently have a hard time trying to spot stuff, I don't remember having that problem in BF2.

2- I have the green flashes as well, but I thought it was a consequence of running the game with a GPU that is BELOW the MINIMUM suggested ahahha.

3- Not enough vehicles. That was always a problem in BF. But mainly due to douchebags leaving everyone behind driving his empty 500 seating APC.

4- Battlelog fucking sucks. Why not browse servers in game??? What happened to that? It ALWAYS worked!

5- No 3/5 sec invulnerability while spawning = spawn camping galore.


----------



## BlackMesa

From what I understand on the green flash bug it has something to do with driver conflicts. Both Ati and nvidia cards do it. Has nothing to do with your gpu not up to snuff. I'm running a radeon HD6950 its more than enough to run the game. A guy in my squad is running 2 HD6970s same thing happens to him. Just some bug they need to fix.


----------



## BlackMesa

Has anyone actually gotten to fly with a joystick on the pc version?


----------



## metal_sam14

BlackMesa said:


> Has anyone actually gotten to fly with a joystick on the pc version?



Yeah I tried it, works really well and makes it easier to fly the planes, but you have to unmap all the joystick controls from general movement, otherwise it tries to control everything


----------



## BlackMesa

metal_sam14 said:


> Yeah I tried it, works really well and makes it easier to fly the planes, but you have to unmap all the joystick controls from general movement, otherwise it tries to control everything



Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Despised_0515

BlackMesa said:


> From what I understand on the green flash bug it has something to do with driver conflicts. Both Ati and nvidia cards do it. Has nothing to do with your gpu not up to snuff. I'm running a radeon HD6950 its more than enough to run the game. A guy in my squad is running 2 HD6970s same thing happens to him. Just some bug they need to fix.



I also get the green flash on xbox.


----------



## Tomo009

Weird I haven't experienced this green flash, played a bit of campaign though and WOW there were a lot of bugs there, but I don't really care. Weird graphical glitches EVERYWHERE and a lot of Z-fighting (lazy, but at least it's only in single player).


----------



## ittoa666

Just an observation here, but I think the game has gotten better since the cod players went back to their prized franchise.


----------



## metal_sam14

ittoa666 said:


> Just an observation here, but I think the game has gotten better since the cod players went back to their prized franchise.



I noticed this too, now that every server isn't chock full to the brim the game seems to be running way smoother online.


----------



## mikernaut

Well it's not surprising that both COD and BF both have issues off of release. Big publishers like Activision and EA set unrealistic deadlines to get the games out the door so there just isn't enough polish and stress testing for the servers for the huge playerbases to iron out all the issues.

I've had my share of bugs with BF3, the squad system is still terrible for connecting and splitting up your group. But overall I like it a hell of alot more for what it brings to the table then MW3. I see people saying BF3 is unplayable for them and for me it's the other way around , MW3 runs terrible for me. The rivalry will always be there between the franchises but they are quite different styles of games with their own fanbases. 

For this round though I felt like MW3 took a few steps back while BF3 took a few forward.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm still confused... when you play TEAM deathmatch, and they put you into a SQUAD.... why is spawning on your SQUAD MEMBERS' POSITIONS disabled?!  It's turned on when you play Squad Deathmatch, but since you still have squads in TDM, why not let you spawn on them in that game type too?


----------



## ittoa666

metal_sam14 said:


> I noticed this too, now that every server isn't chock full to the brim the game seems to be running way smoother online.


----------



## BlackMesa

ittoa666 said:


> Just an observation here, but I think the game has gotten better since the cod players went back to their prized franchise.



Same here. Also noticed teamplay is starting to come out alot more. People actuall playing the objectives and not worrying about their k/d ratio.


----------



## Tomo009

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still confused... when you play TEAM deathmatch, and they put you into a SQUAD.... why is spawning on your SQUAD MEMBERS' POSITIONS disabled?!  It's turned on when you play Squad Deathmatch, but since you still have squads in TDM, why not let you spawn on them in that game type too?



I think it's meant to be chaotic, the only problem is it causes even MORE spawning right in front of an enemy than in other modes. I don't remember this being a problem in BF2, in fact this has only been a problem since about CoD 4 and Halo 3. What's with letting you spawn right next to an enemy? Seems like it couldn't be a difficult thing to fix, but EVERY FPS recently has suffered from this problem. 

I hope Dice keep with this and do fix things and even make proper changes, like squad control and I guess commander options, not that those really enhanced the game for me. Has the potential to be a good sequel to BF2, loving it so far, but it really is just a coat of paint at this point, I don't see what it necessarily does BETTER. It is fresh still though and the overall feel and environment is actually quite good and I'm really not one fr grey/brown realistic games usually.


----------



## mikernaut

I will say Dice's Team Deathmatch is a total joke, but then again I play BF games for the objective modes ( ala Rush and Conquest). I kinda just think they tacked it on for the hell of it for the COD people.


----------



## Mexi

mikernaut said:


> I will say Dice's Team Deathmatch is a total joke, but then again I play BF games for the objective modes ( ala Rush and Conquest). I kinda just think they tacked it on for the hell of it for the COD people.



thats exactly why they did it lol! though they said it was for those who wanted more "traditional" TDM matches found in popular FPS'. TDM just doesn't suit the gameplay of BF as it does for CoD and find myself play rush and conquest almost exclusively


----------



## HighGain510

mikernaut said:


> I will say Dice's Team Deathmatch is a total joke, but then again I play BF games for the objective modes ( ala Rush and Conquest). I kinda just think they tacked it on for the hell of it for the COD people.



Typically the only reason I even bother with Team Deathmatch is to level up without worrying about my squad. Squad Deathmatch can be a joke as there is no real "pairing system" so you get stuck with people who are either REALLY low-rankers or guy who are high-ranking but have a very low, negative K-D. When your only chance of winning is being the lone-wolf rockstar, and you're playing against 12 other guys who might be REALLY good at the game, it makes it WAY less fun.  So the TDM mode is not bad, especially when you've just gone through a miserable game of rush where your teammates are playing it like TDM anyways.


----------



## mikernaut

Yeah Rush can very very frustrating. If you have a good team it's fun , if the teamwork is lacking .. it's a painful meat grinder.

Conquest is safer because atleast you have the chance to go capture another flag point/flank.

I dunno what was going on lastnight but it seemed like 95% of the teams I got put on were terrible and my gun was shooting nerf bullets. Getting close to rank 45, not sure how the prestige thing works in BF3 yet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I finally got around to playing this game last night and I have to say, I'm not impressed.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> I finally got around to playing this game last night and I have to say, I'm not impressed.



If you're used to CoD, I could see why. I assume you played BF2?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> If you're used to CoD, I could see why. I assume you played BF2?



Nah dude, I played BF:BC1 (didn't like it) and BF:BC2 (which I LOVED) but this is just trying WAY too hard to be COD and the graphics seem closer to Mirror's Edge than BF:BC2


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ I agree. Partly at least. The graphics aren't as great as they should be. The framerate sucks. The game is FULL of bugs and the singleplayer campaign is just crap. It tries to be like COD campaigns and fails miserably. I got so bored i didn't even finish it. 

On the contrary, the multiplayer is pretty damn good. I like it a lot. It's not perfect, but really good. At it's best, it reminds me of Battlefield 2 (which i used to love back in the day). And the maps are just great. 

And if we have to debate like we always have to: BF3 and MW3 are two quite different games and comparing them quite stupid in the end. BUT (imo) MW3 has ten times better campaign, + special ops, the graphics look nicer (way better fps) and there's not really any bugs (much at least). The only thing the multiplayer lacks (for the moment) is bigger maps, that's really the only complaint i can think of right now. 

I try to find time for both games, but in the end MW3 wins (for me) and im playing it ten times more often than BF3 (which i almost always play only on weekends for a couple of hours) 


EDIT: btw im really looking forward to the "back to karkand" map pack that's coming soon


----------



## mikernaut

heh, well we are gonna have our preferences. I really enjoy the elements in BF3 over MW3. The multiplayer game ply is alot more interesting to me. I use to enjoy COD multiplayer ( went to 15th prestige in Black Ops) but I already traded in MW3 and grabbed Assassin's Creed Revelations and Skyrim.

MW3's campaign was what I expected so I played through that and it has some cool moments. I gotta give them props for the guns, they look great.

Like Blacksheep mentioned they are quite different games but they always get compared because they are both big franchises with a passionate following. To me COD is more of a Twitch shooter and BF is more about trying to get the teamwork and take the objective.


----------



## ittoa666

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah dude, I played BF:BC1 (didn't like it) and BF:BC2 (which I LOVED) but this is just trying WAY too hard to be COD and the graphics seem closer to Mirror's Edge than BF:BC2



I see.......

You just need to get used to it.


----------



## Mexi




----------



## Scar Symmetry

ittoa666 said:


> I see.......
> 
> You just need to get used to it.



No dude I just don't like it 

Haven't played the multiplayer yet though, I'll try that in the next few days I imagine. I really didn't like the beta, but I'll give the multiplayer a fair run before I make my mind up whether I'm going to keep it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

800 MSP to play it online...?


----------



## GazPots

Did you buy it second hand or something?


Usually EA games have the Online Pass code in the game box.


----------



## Black_Sheep

....And that once again proves how greedy EA is. 


You have to use the online acces code. You can use it only once. So if you buy this game used, it will cost you extra to play it online.


----------



## Mexi

because it costs money to maintain servers and these companies don't make any money off used games, thus the small fee for the online pass. sadly, lots of games are going to be going this route so its something people are going to have to get used to.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mexi said:


> because it costs money to maintain servers and these companies don't make any money off used games, thus the small fee for the online pass. sadly, lots of games are going to be going this route so its something people are going to have to get used to.



Small? £6 is not a small fee.


----------



## ittoa666

The fee exists because EA is a company of greedy bastards.


----------



## GazPots

Electronic Arseholes is the name i use when talking about them.


----------



## Tomo009

ittoa666 said:


> The fee exists because EA is a company of greedy bastards.



It's pretty much common practice now, it's because they make no money off second hand sales. Video Games are the most expensive media to produce and the profit isn't as big as others, that's why prices on all games are so high and why DLC is being pushed so hard. It's also why a great many companies that used to be the top of the top have gone bankrupt or been bought out.

EDIT: It's also the reason for the last few CoD games and why we have been waiting so long for this game while the bad company series was out. Like them or not, the only reason these games keep coming out is because they are what make money.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Further into the campaign now, enjoying it! The weapon graphics and muzzle flash are poor but the environments themselves are pretty awesome apart from the desert-type ones. Some parts look even better than Crysis 2!


----------



## Heineken

I'm playing BF3 on PC and I'm loving this game sooo much. It was totally worth upgrading to an EVGA GTX 580 since the graphics are just so damn sexy. 

There are still many bugs in the game, but EA just released an 300mb or so update yesterday, everything seems to be running smoother now, less glitches. I will most likely pickup MW3, but not for awhile lol.


----------



## Black_Sheep

I absolutely hate the bugs in this game. Yesterday i died 2 time because i couldn't jump over a fence. I saw the animation but nothing happened. And i've faced this issue many times already... damn annoying. 

(and yes, it was a fence you should be able to cross)


----------



## BlackMesa

Welp I'm the one that started this thread because I was all excited about it. After playing this game since it came out I can honestly say DICE failed. This game is SUCH a disappointment. See my other post for what im talking about. Also I'm bored as shit with it. I'm done with it till Back to Karkand comes out. If DICE cant fix problems for the pc and make this game what it should be its getting uninstalled and hitting the trash can. So much fail.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Yesterday i just played conquest in "operation firestorm" over and over, trying to learn how to fly properly with the planes. And i made it! I shot down couple of enemy planes and plenty of helicopters, so cool..


----------



## Mexi

Battlefield 3 Gulf Of Oman trailer - YouTube


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3

So, so very true. The campaign is an embarassment to DICE. I still haven't got around to playing the multiplayer yet. As for 'realism' - the AI is terrible, you can never see enemies and it copies Call of Duty on names, locations, events and plot (two guys interrogating one guy anyone?) and is yet more credible? Purlease!

I'm actually ashamed to say that at one point I wanted this game to be a COD killer! I played Perfect Dark Zero campaign (which is absolutely terrible by modern standards) and immediately afterwards played BF3 campaign in an attempt to enjoy it more. I was surprised to enjoy it only a small amount more than PDZ. Sorry guys, but Call of Duty wins again, it's just better every time and that's reflected in sales.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Damn, i TOTALLY agree. I found the campaign so sucky, i didn't even finish it. And that's something i usually don't do, i almost always finish what i started but it was just so boring, pointless and wnb COD that it annoyed me. 


But i do love the multiplayer. It's great fun most of the time. However i almost only play it on weekends etc when i have extra free time. I play MW3 A LOT more.


----------



## Tomo009

People who complain about Battlefield campaign don't know what Battlefield is about. The old games never even had single player campaigns, in my opinion, campaigns in multiplayer shooters are a waste of developers time, they are ALL terrible, I can't think of an example that was actually fun apart from Time Splitters. A multiplayer experience takes a long time to design and perfect, if you want a multiplayer game, singleplayer is a bonus. 

That said Battlefield 3's multiplayer isn't exactly perfect, but it's the most fun I've had with a "realistic" shooter since Battlefield 2, beating out MAG, all the CoD games and the Bad Company games.

Even Starcraft 2's single player was a little lackluster and that game was in development forever.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Tomo009 said:


> People who complain about Battlefield campaign don't know what Battlefield is about. The old games never even had single player campaigns, in my opinion, campaigns in multiplayer shooters are a waste of developers time, they are ALL terrible, I can't think of an example that was actually fun apart from Time Splitters. A multiplayer experience takes a long time to design and perfect, if you want a multiplayer game, singleplayer is a bonus.
> 
> That said Battlefield 3's multiplayer isn't exactly perfect, but it's the most fun I've had with a "realistic" shooter since Battlefield 2, beating out MAG, all the CoD games and the Bad Company games.
> 
> Even Starcraft 2's single player was a little lackluster and that game was in development forever.



I personally find the CoD campaigns fantastic but that's just me. As for a 'realistic first person shooter', such a thing does not deserve to exist! It would be ridiculously boring and we all know it. The reason the genre works is because it's so dramatic and so fun.


----------



## Mexi

to be fair, this is the first "Battlefield" game to have a single player campagin, ever (not talking about bad company) so I can understand why it would probably end up being pretty generic and uninspired for the most part. I recall DICE speaking about the pacing of the singleplayer before the game were to come out, less of a Michael Bay movie (CoD) and more of a cross of 24 (tv show) and Generation Kill (HBO miniseries) which slows the pace down considerably.
I enjoyed the BF campaign for the most part, it didn't seem to have the need to be constantly shooting bombs and sending endless waves of enemies at me like CoD. I feel that if DICE wanted to go for a campaign that focused on pacing between the action then they should have had a longer one to be able to tell a more robust story


----------



## Tomo009

Scar Symmetry said:


> I personally find the CoD campaigns fantastic but that's just me. As for a 'realistic first person shooter', such a thing does not deserve to exist! It would be ridiculously boring and we all know it. The reason the genre works is because it's so dramatic and so fun.



Haha I put realistic in inverted commas for a reason, I mean all these real world or alternate reality games. I never meant to imply they were actually realistic.

I guess call of duty single player is the most produced, but I still find it to be little more than waves of enemies with some moderately good story telling in between, nothing close to the likes of half life or bioshock. The focus is on multiplayer. I just prefer Battlefield's tactical, mission based gameplay over call of duties snowballing skillshot gameplay.


----------



## philkilla

Black_Sheep said:


> Yesterday i just played conquest in "operation firestorm" over and over, trying to learn how to fly properly with the planes. And i made it! I shot down couple of enemy planes and plenty of helicopters, so cool..



It is awesome. You gotta try doing gun runs on tanks..that is my fave part of the jets by far, and it's a big help to the team.


----------



## leandroab

Mexi said:


> to be fair, this is the first "Battlefield" game to have a single player campagin, ever (not talking about bad company)



Battlefield 1942 had a singleplayer campaign...


----------



## philkilla

AND THE TOWER WILL FALL!!!!


----------



## Stealth7

Back to Karkand is out on Tuesday for PS3! 

I saw the tower fall down today.. it only happens at the end of the match, you can't physically do it yourself.


----------



## Tomo009

leandroab said:


> Battlefield 1942 had a singleplayer campaign...



I only remember a vs AI mode?


----------



## Black_Sheep

Any opinions on the "new" maps?? 

I haven't played them yet (well, in BF3 at least  )


----------



## wowspare

Battlefield 3 by itself is a great game, but Origin and Battlelog seriously piss me the fuck off. 
Why they chose to pair a great game like BF3 with some shitty digital distribution system like origin is beyond me..... And Battlelog is glitchy as hell.


----------



## 7slinger

can't get on xbox live tonight. there was a bunch of updates and my internet is fine, so I'm thinking it's on the xbox end...frustrating...so little free time and now can't play


----------



## Mexi

the pc patch seemed to fix alot of the glitchy shit I've noticed on the battlelog. Back to Karkand live on the ps3 though, and it is fantastic! quite the trip down memory lane while working beautifully with frostbite 2


----------



## Stealth7

Bumpage! 

Anyone still playing this? I've been playing it for the last week or so.. trying to level up a bit more as I'm on level 26


----------



## kerska

Stealth7 said:


> Bumpage!
> 
> Anyone still playing this? I've been playing it for the last week or so.. trying to level up a bit more as I'm on level 26


 
This is my go to game fir the 360. I'm at about like 160 something hours so far. I'm like a prestige 9 (I think it's called prestige...?)

If you have a 360 and you wanna hit me up and play I'm always down to play with people. I usually play rush, but can get down on any game mode really. I just love the game! My gamertag is 'ingest the ash'


----------



## Stealth7

I believe it's called Colonel service star 9 or something... I've seen guys that were like 41 service stars!


----------



## Stealth7

EPIC!


----------



## ZEBOV




----------



## GazPots

That was awesome.


----------



## GazPots

ALL of his videos are fucking comedy gold.

Seriously.


----------



## Stealth7

I saw that video the other day and couldn't stop laughing! 

I love watching the trolling videos as well as they provide plenty of lulz!


----------



## GazPots

Utterly ridiculous video content.


----------



## Stealth7

EPIC! Only in BF3. 

I tried my hand at some trolling with C4 earlier but failed miserably.


----------



## HighGain510

I haven't played PC games in so long it's not even funny.  Damn you, Forza!  Those two jet vids are ridiculous!


----------



## ittoa666

Been playing this a lot lately. Had a big slump for a couple months, but I started playing hardcore and it's night and day. So much better than regular play. No regenerating health in vehicles and people die when you shoot them. It's great.


----------



## samdaman87

Damn I remember back in 1998 when me and my friends used to say to each other "Hey, whats up dude! You want to play some BF3 on my Playstation? It's an awesome game about a boy who can transform into different kinds of dragons and learn new spells from masters." Any of you guys remember this game and what it was called? Lol, I like this FPS, but that RPG will always be BF3 to me.


----------



## GazPots

HighGain510 said:


> I haven't played PC games in so long it's not even funny.  Damn you, Forza!  Those two jet vids are ridiculous!



If i was chasing some guy in a jet and he rpg'd me to death (in mid air) i think i'd take my disc out of the tray and throw it out the window.


----------



## kerska

GazPots said:


> If i was chasing some guy in a jet and he rpg'd me to death (in mid air) i think i'd take my disc out of the tray and throw it out the window.


 
What if he sniped you out of your jet and then stole it in mid air? I've seen that too and instead of throwing my disk out, I kinda just sat in udder amazement


----------



## GazPots

You mean like in the video i posted on the last page?

Again, that's "disk out of the window" levels of ridiculousness (for me anyway, i've got a low tollerance for being pwned).


----------



## kerska

Hahaha yeah that shit's crazy.


----------



## ittoa666

If any of that happened to me, I'd take my disk out and take a bite out of it like a cookie.


----------



## Xaios

samdaman87 said:


> Damn I remember back in 1998 when me and my friends used to say to each other "Hey, whats up dude! You want to play some BF3 on my Playstation? It's an awesome game about a boy who can transform into different kinds of dragons and learn new spells from masters." Any of you guys remember this game and what it was called? Lol, I like this FPS, but that RPG will always be BF3 to me.



The only one I can think of that it could be is Breath of Fire 3. Is that the one you're talking about?


----------



## GazPots

kerska said:


> Hahaha yeah that shit's crazy.



What i don't understand is what made him think "shit yeah, i'm gonna jump out and rpg some fucker in mid aid!" in the first place.


----------



## kerska

GazPots said:


> What i don't understand is what made him think "shit yeah, i'm gonna jump out and rpg some fucker in mid aid!" in the first place.



I think a lot of the videos are staged attempts. There are some out there that aren't but I don't see how you can do that out of sheer luck while recording your gameplay.


----------



## GazPots

Every FPS player dreams of a moment like this in a game.




My reaction?


----------



## steve1

That's why I always use the back set of stairs in operation metro. Almost everyone uses the front two sets, while I run straight through to capture A in conquest. Then my team usually ignores my good work and continue to spawn at C and get mowed down on the stairs.


----------



## Stealth7

A new patch should be coming in the next few weeks, hopefully it fixes some of the things that bug me the most like the matchmaking and the USAS-12/frag rounds that everybody is spamming the shit out of.


----------



## ittoa666

Stealth7 said:


> A new patch should be coming in the next few weeks, hopefully it fixes some of the things that bug me the most like the matchmaking and the USAS-12/frag rounds that everybody is spamming the shit out of.



I've been dying to see that weapon fixed. Glad to see this patch is coming sooner than I thought. I heard they were fixing other weapons damage ratios, too.


----------



## Stealth7

I'm not 100% sure if that's a fix or not, I'm just hoping it is  there's a huge list up on Battlelog of all things they're fixing.. another thing that's been shitting me as well is the spawn system, spawn in front of an enemy just for them to shoot you


----------



## steve1

They're stopping the MAV from being used as an elevator. Probably a good thing, but it would be nice to have a legitimate way of getting to some of the rooftops on maps without helicopters. Do spawn beacons still parachute you in if you put them facing a wall?

Edit: List of fixes http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654779195992365/


----------



## synrgy

My usual experience of flying in BF3:

1. 00:00 Spawned in plane.
2. 00:03 Lifted off.
3. 00:05 Got shot down. Ejected if lucky.


----------



## Stealth7

steve1 said:


> They're stopping the MAV from being used as an elevator. Probably a good thing, but it would be nice to have a legitimate way of getting to some of the rooftops on maps without helicopters. Do spawn beacons still parachute you in if you put them facing a wall?
> 
> Edit: List of fixes Confirmed Fixes and - Blog - Battlelog / Battlefield 3



I agree, they need to give snipers an easier way of getting on to rooftops.



synrgy said:


> My usual experience of flying in BF3:
> 
> 1. 00:00 Spawned in plane.
> 2. 00:03 Lifted off.
> 3. 00:05 Got shot down. Ejected if lucky.



Same here!  I haven't even unlocked the IR flares for the jets.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I just bought this and love it, the only thing that bugs me is how if you try joining a game with a friend it usually wont work. There are a few glitches here and there too but its MUCH less glitchy than 1943 or bfbc2. 

I like how cover is actually kind of important now too, the one thing I don't like is how much control rank/unlocked guns has over your performance, in previous games how well you did didn't matter too much on what you have unlocked but now things like planes are almost 100% useless unless you've unlocked IR flares, and whatnot.


----------



## kerska

Super stoked for this!!!! 

Battlefield 3 Gets 3 More Expansions | CraveOnline


----------



## steve1

Sweet! Im definately ready for some new maps.


----------



## Mexi

haven't played this in some time, it'll be good to have some DLC that appeals to the CQC people and those that want the large-scale vehicle maps


----------



## metal_sam14

I may have to give up on this game, I have tried port forwarding, DMZ and I still can't connect to online games. this is only since I have moved house, I have an amazing internet connection and a decent modem/router. frustrated.


----------



## maj86

metal_sam14 said:


> I may have to give up on this game, I have tried port forwarding, DMZ and I still can't connect to online games. this is only since I have moved house, I have an amazing internet connection and a decent modem/router. frustrated.



I hear ya. It usually take 2 weeks after an update then I can play for more then 2min....I cringe when every update comes out. I have tried everything to fix this. My brother has it on PS3 and it works fine....
I have it for PC.


----------



## Stealth7

The box art for the new DLCs has been leaked.

New Battlefield 3 DLC box art - Battlefield 3

It's rumored that End Game will be another Vietnam expansion but I doubt it as they already did that with BC2.. My guess is it might be set sometime in the near future but who knows. What do you think it'll be?


----------



## metal_sam14

maj86 said:


> I hear ya. It usually take 2 weeks after an update then I can play for more then 2min....I cringe when every update comes out. I have tried everything to fix this. My brother has it on PS3 and it works fine....
> I have it for PC.



All good I fixed it, AVG antivirus was blocking it!


----------



## Stealth7

Trailer for one of the new DLC maps.


----------



## GazPots

Looks crazy but you'd never get a gunfight like that to happen. Mostly idiots sitting in corners waiting for a victim.


----------



## Stealth7

GazPots said:


> Looks crazy but you'd never get a gunfight like that to happen. Mostly idiots sitting in corners waiting for a victim.



This isn't COD.  

But seriously, what's the bet everyone will spamrape the USAS/Frag on that map


----------



## ittoa666

Stealth7 said:


> This isn't COD.
> 
> But seriously, what's the bet everyone will spamrape the USAS/Frag on that map



I doubt they will. It's getting a hard nerf soon.


----------



## maj86

metal_sam14 said:


> All good I fixed it, AVG antivirus was blocking it!



Looks like mine fixed itself......


----------



## Mexi

yeah DICE just got the go ahead from Sony and Microsoft for the next big patch which should be released in the next week or two, and shotties will most definitely get nerfed. and with good cause.


----------



## maj86

I love the pump shot gun.  and C4.


----------



## Stealth7

New patch is out for PS3 and PC, what are peoples thoughts on the game post patch?


----------



## Aftermath1

Stealth7 said:


> New patch is out for PS3 and PC, what are peoples thoughts on the game post patch?



It's horrible. They've completely messed up recoil on what seems like all weapons. The suppression is OTT, tanks are paper thin, jets have been massively slowed down and the cannon sucks. No AA missiles work on jets.

I could go on..


----------



## steve1

Patch is out for Xbox now, downloading now. I'll report back when I've had a chance to play. Hopefully my current class set-ups will still work for me....

Edit: firstly my classes were all ballsed up, had to change everything back to how I had it, no biggie but annoying. First couple of games have been bad for me, though that may be coincidence. Sad to see the MAV elevator fixed, all those rooftops and no way to get on them  (non helicopter maps) suppression is insane without the reduced suppression perk. Snipes seem to work a bit better, though I play hardcore so don't know what it's like on core. IMO the higher powered snipes should always be one shot kill to head and torso unless at very long range. 

Haven't had any vehicle play yet or figured out how much some of the guns have changed. I hope it's just a case of adapting to the changes, this is my favourite game, I can't face going back to COD 

Edityedit: cant put my finger on exactly what it is, but something is fucked. Whether its me or the game, I don't know. I just played two games without a single kill, nothing seems to work.

Last edit: now I'm top of the scoreboard using a shotgun, I never use a shotgun. I don't want to be that guy who uses the shotgun


----------



## ittoa666

Where are all the hardcore lobbies?


----------



## steve1

I noticed that there were hardly any hardcore servers in Europe last night, I reckon they've done it so more people rent a server. The prices for that are hilarious  there's no way I'm paying just for the luxury of playing a custom game.


----------



## VILARIKA

Aftermath1 said:


> It's horrible. They've completely messed up recoil on what seems like all weapons. The suppression is OTT, tanks are paper thin, jets have been massively slowed down and the cannon sucks. No AA missiles work on jets.
> 
> I could go on..



+1 on the recoil...I only played for a short period of time but I picked up on that issue quickly. It throws me off a lot.


----------



## ittoa666

I like the new feel of this. I only play hardcore, so recoil isn't too much of an issue if you know how to control your weapon. Helicopters aren't unstoppable killing machines anymore, tanks can actually be destroyed by a good engineer, and suppression actually works. I love it.


----------



## Mexi

the changes to recoil are more authentic and more true to the original vision to the game. people were using foregrips for long range shots when they're CQC attachments in reality. I like the changes overall, but they do take some getting used to.


----------



## Stealth7

Looks pretty full on.. but I doubt a real match would be like that


----------



## mikernaut

looks neat, reminds me of the old "Warlord" map. Although I'm already sick of the m26 Dart cheapness going on and can see how it will totally make the close quarters maps not fun.


----------



## Mexi

mikernaut said:


> I'm already sick of the m26 Dart cheapness going on and can see how it will totally make the close quarters maps not fun.



M26 MASS to be fixed in upcoming Battlefield 3 patch - Battlefield 3


----------



## VILARIKA

The new maps are fun, at least for now. I haven't tried playing them with a squad yet so hopefully that will make Close Quarters more interesting. The new game types were something I didn't even know about, but I like them because it always keeps me busy, unlike playing conquest on a huge map.


----------



## Stealth7

Not a huge fan of the new maps, but maybe I need to play them more to get used to them. The only game type I've played is CD and even then it's hard to get into a match with people.

Did anyone get Premium?


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i would get premium except i can't justify doing it because since i've bought the game i have never played on a squad where i knew anybody, and because of this nobody is on mics talking to each other... its pretty sad, its a game thats all about teamwork and i've never once since this game has come out talked with a teammate on chat. it fucking blows not knowing anybody with this game


----------



## Stealth7

Yeah I have the same problem  but I still play it without a mic and get along fine.

In the long run premium is cheaper than getting all the DLC individually plus you get a few cosmetic things like a new knife and dog tags.


----------



## Mexi

I like the pacing of the new maps and the level design is really well thought out imo, particularly operation 925 and scrapmetal (I think that's what it's called) and running on a solid pc, the "micro-destruction" looks really nice


----------



## HighGain510

Stealth7 said:


> Not a huge fan of the new maps, but maybe I need to play them more to get used to them. The only game type I've played is CD and even then it's hard to get into a match with people.
> 
> Did anyone get Premium?



I went ahead and bought it. I've been stuck at home for about a week straight now on short-term disability so in between all the testing and ER trips I've been playing a LOT of BF3 so I figured the DLC would be worth it to me!  If you want PM me your ID and I'll add you tonight.  No one I usually used to play with is ever online anymore, seems they've moved on to other games.


----------



## leandroab

BF3 is hanging randomly for NO REASON. And I just installed my GTX 570. Metro 2033 looks beautiful now!!


----------



## VILARIKA

The most fun is when you work with friends to achieve certain goals throughout the match. I don't even play alone that much anymore, I usually wait till my friends are online to play. Ibanezsam4, I'd try to persuade some friends to get the game and play online.

I got Premium as well, and I would say it's worth the money. It's nice to have a new main menu to look at, lot's of new maps, nicer dog tags, etc. I have a lot of stuff to hold me down till the new maps come out in September.

Battlelog is also a great add-on to Battlefield. It's awesome to see the details on my performance and my teammates'. The platoon is cool as well since it shows your squads overall performance. We should get a SS.org platoon!


----------



## kerska

Welp I've grown to hate rent a server overnight. I've gotten kicked before for stupid stuff but last night I got banned twice from two different servers because I was doing too good. Both times all my friends had to back completely out and we had to join new servers again  So from now on I'll be sticking to DICE only servers. I just liked playing the servers with 200% spawns, but no more for me.

The new maps are pretty legit though. I can't seem to find any hardcore servers and can't search for Close Quarters maps in the server browser...? I'm playing on Xbox so I'm hoping that will change once it goes completely public.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i'd love to join a SS.org clan... provided some of us played on PS3 lol


----------



## cataclysm_child

SS.org clan, having matches with other forums.
I'm in!


----------



## rgaRyan

Are the new maps free, or do you have to buy that stupid "premium" bullshit?


----------



## Cyntex

double xp this weekend, just started playing last week PS3, psn nick= friet_met_sais

unlocked the m40a5, pretty badass gun!


----------



## leandroab

Can't play because the game hangs. Any ideas? 

I changed my PSU from a corsair 520w to a corsair 850w full modular.

I changed my GPU from a ati HD3870 to a Nvidia GTX 570.

Before the fps sucked dick, but the game never hanged. Now the graphics look beautiful but the game hangs randomly for no reason. The system is stable, ALL GAMES run with no problems, windows runs fine. It's not a hardware problem. It only happens with BF3.


----------



## HighGain510

rgaRyan said:


> Are the new maps free, or do you have to buy that stupid "premium" bullshit?



New maps aren't free, they're DLC just like almost every other game that's come out in the past 5 years.  They've been doing the pay-for-new-maps since Halo, so this isn't exactly anything new.  You don't have to buy premium, but if you're planning on buying all the DLC maps going forward, it's cheaper and you end up getting early access to all the maps and new weapons as well. 



leandroab said:


> Can't play because the game hangs. Any ideas?
> 
> I changed my PSU from a corsair 520w to a corsair 850w full modular.
> 
> I changed my GPU from a ati HD3870 to a Nvidia GTX 570.
> 
> Before the fps sucked dick, but the game never hanged. Now the graphics look beautiful but the game hangs randomly for no reason. The system is stable, ALL GAMES run with no problems, windows runs fine. It's not a hardware problem. It only happens with BF3.



Not sure why your stuff is hanging (likely hardware) but I have been noticing a LOT of intermittent lag issues, stuff like my ping spiking from like even 30's to 1500.  You can imagine how frustrating it is to not even be able to walk forward for 2 minutes.  I know it's not my connection, not sure if the update fuxored something or if it's the local server having the issue, but if the cause is something from the update hopefully Dice doesn't take forever to fix it.


----------



## rgaRyan

HighGain510 said:


> New maps aren't free, they're DLC just like almost every other game that's come out in the past 5 years.  They've been doing the pay-for-new-maps since Halo, so this isn't exactly anything new.  You don't have to buy premium, but if you're planning on buying all the DLC maps going forward, it's cheaper and you end up getting early access to all the maps and new weapons as well.



D'oh, I bought the limited edition and it gave me free access to B2K. So I assumed the new crap would be free, haha.

I haven't even played this game in ages.


----------



## HighGain510

rgaRyan said:


> D'oh, I bought the limited edition and it gave me free access to B2K. So I assumed the new crap would be free, haha.
> 
> I haven't even played this game in ages.



Yeah same here, the LE version said it came with the first DLC included for free. This is all new DLC so they're charging for it.  I love playing this game more than Modern Warfare. Other than BS spawning on smaller maps with higher player counts, it has way more replay value to me and the shooting requires more skill as the running spray and pray deal most folks pull in MW isn't as rampant and stuff like long-distance sniping takes a bit more skill to master.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Cyntex said:


> double xp this weekend, just started playing last week PS3, psn nick= friet_met_sais
> 
> unlocked the m40a5, pretty badass gun!



i'll send a request next time im on! PS Handle: HeyItsThatNinja


----------



## Black_Sheep

I also got Premium. It's a pretty good deal imo, no total BS like COD elite for example... 

And i like the new maps a lot, expect scrap metal. And the new guns? I love the AUG. Feels perfectly balanced, my accuracy has improved a LOT after starting to use it as my main gun  

Oh yeah and Gun Master is great. 

I also had a small break, but now it feels im playing this game more than ever. I love it so much..


----------



## cataclysm_child

I think they should fix the game before pushing out new stuff. Still a lot of bugs.
Had to get premium anyway though


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

_So, I'm a BF2 Vet...rah rah rah..._ :rofl

I've been playing this since release, as I'd been playing with a clan on BC2, and BF2 before that, 1942 and DC mod before that (PC). A successor to BF2 it is definitely not. Without commander and squad leader menus and in game VOIP on all formats, it's just a disorganised mess. 

That was a design decision by DICE as they thought the console demographic would find it too complicated and PC users had their own 3rd party VOIP so they _"...lowered the threshold"_.

Designing the game for 3 systems, some released nearly a decade ago, has failed everyone as DICE seems to think console players have severely limited intelligence and couldn't handle the features of the older, antiquated PC games. @DICE 

There's lists of all the BF2 features around, you must've seen them before. I think everyone would've enjoyed having them as server options at least, regardless of platform.

*Shakes angry fist at decisions made by key marketing demographic focus groups* 

_New patch introduced lag spikes_
Since the latest patch the game hangs/rubberbands/lags for a few seconds and then continues. It's not affected me much but some people are getting it a lot. 

_Wide variety of pings on a server_ = 
The only real tip for BF3 is don't join servers where the players have a wide variety of pings. Because the players are out of sync, their clients report impossible hits to the server and so you die behind cover or fail to register hits. Lower ping players suffer the most from this, finding high ping players very difficult to hit as they are so far behind in terms of synchronisation.

_Dat forum???  _


Battlelog is really hard work... Less said the better about that.







Recently EA took the decision to close EA UK's BF3 forum, AKA Mordor AKA _"the infinite void of negativity"_. There was a LOT of criticism there, of the design decisions, patches and the DLC delivery system charges i.e. pay before you play. Their admin stated that it was unnecessary due to battlelog's forum... *see picture above* 

_Armoured kill - "Biggest map ever"_
The main discussion is, yes, according to dice it's the biggest ever, but of the 7 flags, 3 are within strolling distance and the other 4 are off in the distant wilderness miles away from anything. The AC-130 is not a player controllable asset, merely a gun platform and spawn point. No commander or squad leader tools have been promised, so VOIP with clans or friends would be the only way to operate the vehicles effectively.

*fingers crossed for luck*

I'm hoping AK will bring back the BF to this COD simulator. 

_Conclusion; BF3 - A missed opportunity_
It seems the 5 small maps in Close Quarters has already started to lose it's appeal, according to Battlelog's PC users forum. If DICE had _ripped off their *own* games for ideas_ instead of other competitors and games from the past (counter strike and others) I think every player, regardless of format, would've had a better game. 

Appealing to COD players, when they already had a game they were content with, has only offered those players COD gameplay with a different engine and only a few minor glimpses to the tradition of Battlefield games with B2K (much, much, much smaller than the original maps, too, it hurts to think of how much bigger they were in 90's )... 

...And client side hit detection which can't do CQ gun fights... 

/ 



TL/DR
 + DICE


----------



## Mexi

they're not just appealing to COD players, you guys make it sound as if COD invented the FPS. They're appealing to all players to prefer CQC from time to time, which is why the next DLC, "Armored Kill" is going to have the largest maps and be essentially pure vehicle combat. From a business standpoint, why would you only appeal to a single demographic of gamers when most people who play FPS do enjoy some variety every now and then. And you'd have to be a fool to actually believe that BF3 would make a dent at all in the playerbase for COD, so I really doubt that is the primary reason for releasing it. In fact, some time ago, the people at DICE said that they wanted to do a CQC DLC after seeing that tighter maps like operation metro were actually quite popular (go figure)

But I do agree that DICE should probably place more emphasis on stability and details like hit detection over massive maps, hopefully that'll come over time


----------



## leandroab

HighGain510 said:


> Not sure why your stuff is hanging (likely hardware) but I have been noticing a LOT of intermittent lag issues, stuff like my ping spiking from like even 30's to 1500.  You can imagine how frustrating it is to not even be able to walk forward for 2 minutes.





Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> _New patch introduced lag spikes_
> Since the latest patch the game hangs/rubberbands/lags for a few seconds and then continues. It's not affected me much but some people are getting it a lot.



Can you guys do me a HUGE favor and film your screen while playing (when these "lag spikes" happen).

I seriously doubt I have faulty hardware. Everything runs EXCELLENT except BF3. And it's only for some seconds. The game FREEZES then some 5 seconds later it's ok again. I'm starting to think my problem is lag, not the game itself. Maybe this new patch fucked it up!


----------



## Black_Sheep

CQ maps own every map in MW3, seriously.


----------



## Stealth7

The AUG is my new favourite weapon, it's an absolute BEAST of a gun.


----------



## Pav

Ooooooooooh baby it's finally time for me to go premium and I'm super effing excited to play CQ.


----------



## ittoa666

I would love to see the commander option integrated in the future.


----------



## HighGain510

Gun Master is so frustrating! I'm the first guy to get up to the grenade launcher level and it took me like 4 deaths to finally get a kill with it! LOL Meanwhile some dude tied up with me in all that time.  I finally got the kill and then the knife kill was easy so I got the achievement for being in the top 5 (number one, bitch! ) in Gun Master to finally unlock whatever gun it was that required that.  The other annoying thing about Gun Master is that if you start several minutes into the round, it's REALLY hard to catch up when 50%+ of the folks playing are running around with rifles and you have a revolver...


----------



## Black_Sheep

I usually advance very quickly in Gun Master, untill i reach one of those crappy scoped rifles....


----------



## Pav

I rock at gun master.  I wonder why using handguns is seemingly so difficult for people. Although it is really hard if you join or start the round late.


----------



## HighGain510

Black_Sheep said:


> I usually advance very quickly in Gun Master, untill i reach one of those crappy scoped rifles....



Short-distance no-scope FTW! 



Pav said:


> I rock at gun master.  I wonder why using handguns is seemingly so difficult for people. Although it is really hard if you join or start the round late.



Yeah if I've started at the same time as everyone else, I usually advance to the top first, the only gun I struggle with is that grenade launcher since it doesn't explode on contact, it has a 2-3 second explosion time and in that much time most folks can run out of the way.  The only pistol I struggle with sometimes is the .44 magnum and that's only because I don't use it often at all in-game so I'm not used to how it fires.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Yeah, true it's a good way to go. The only problem is that once you have one of those guns, most other guys have assult rifles such as AUG or scar and they are way superior in almost any situation. But oh well...


----------



## HighGain510

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ Yeah, true it's a good way to go. The only problem is that once you have one of those guns, most other guys have assult rifles such as AUG or scar and they are way superior in almost any situation. But oh well...



I've managed to make it not be a problem!   Those don't end up being as much of a challenge as everyone having an assault rifle and I'm stuck with the grenades that don't seem to want to blow up in time!   Once I get past that, it's shank time for the final kill!


----------



## Stealth7

Got a n00b question, do enemy players know if you're putting C4 on them or do they hear you say "I'm laying down the C4"?


----------



## ittoa666

Stealth7 said:


> Got a n00b question, do enemy players know if you're putting C4 on them or do they hear you say "I'm laying down the C4"?



Yes, but it's tough to hear in vehicles.


----------



## Stealth7

ittoa666 said:


> Yes, but it's tough to hear in vehicles.



Yeah I wasn't too sure, sometimes I put them on snipers and they're completely oblivious and other times they shit themselves and try to run off


----------



## Pav

If you're looking to complete the CQ support assignment, just do what I did: run around with the C4 in your hand and as soon as you run into someone headlong, throw a brick and detonate immediately. You'll kill yourself quite a bit in the process but the 10 C4 kills will come no problem. Plus it makes people SUPER mad.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Pav said:


> Plus it makes people SUPER mad.



Yes. It. Does. 



If you just want the trophy for using all 10 weapons in CQ, just play gun master over and over again. Way easier than getting all the weapons. There was however some that were not included, but only one or two if i remember correctly... 

Too bad there's no fun trophies to collect, like in B2K where you had to get a kill with the skid loader!  ...I had some fun times driving around with a friend and killing people


----------



## Qweklain

Black_Sheep said:


> Too bad there's no fun trophies to collect, like in B2K where you had to get a kill with the skid loader!  ...I had some fun times driving around with a friend and killing people


There is a trophy/achievement to kill someone with a Skid Loader. That T/A is part of the Back to Karkand achievements. I think the only level with the Skid Loader is Wake island and it has to be Conquest, I think that is how I got it.


----------



## Stealth7

God I love trolling campers!  I just got a guy camping the US base on Firestorm, shocked him with the defibs and he went flying down the hill and then I sent him a message saying "sorry bro I was trying to revive you"


----------



## Black_Sheep

Full double-xp week for premium members, starting tomorrow!


----------



## GazPots

Finally finished the campaign of this game and came to the conclusion that i fucking hate the interactive cut scenes and crashes that result in your character stumbling about unable to see or shoot.


Happens A LOT in this game (COD too). 


[/rant]


----------



## Ibanezsam4

finally broke down and got premium. haven't actually ventured head on into the new weapons at all (i've been cleaning up with the PP-2000 as of late) but im digging the speed of conquest domination on CQ maps. absolutely the kick this game needed from growing monotonous. 

has anyone had a problem being "admin killed" during a game? its happened to me twice.. usually when im doing ok, last time it happened the admin killed me twice before i saw a single enemy. is there a way to report this?


----------



## Cyntex

Ibanezsam4 said:


> has anyone had a problem being "admin killed" during a game? its happened to me twice.. usually when im doing ok, last time it happened the admin killed me twice before i saw a single enemy. is there a way to report this?



It happened to me before quite a few times, but only when I killed the admin, some people are really sore losers and abuse their privileges. Most of the time if they don't want you on their server you'll just get a kick. I don't think there's a way to report it though.


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Agree. And sometimes there's some long list of stupid rules for a server, like "play fair! no shotguns, camping, snipers, no SMAW, RPG, team kill, or spawn kill" ...and then eventually you will get kicked out and you have no idea what you did wrong. This happened to me, and i sent message to the admin, he replied saying that i spawn killed him right when he was about to spawn next to his friend. So if an enemy spawns righ in front of you, that's spawn killing? Well technically yes, but...


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ Agree. And sometimes there's some long list of stupid rules for a server, like "play fair! no shotguns, camping, snipers, no SMAW, RPG, team kill, or spawn kill" ...and then eventually you will get kicked out and you have no idea what you did wrong. This happened to me, and i sent message to the admin, he replied saying that i spawn killed him right when he was about to spawn next to his friend. So if an enemy spawns righ in front of you, that's spawn killing? Well technically yes, but...



yeah that is a stupid interpretation of that rule lol


----------



## metal_sam14

So is premium worth getting? I have just started playing again and I am really enjoying it (makes me wonder why I ever stopped).


----------



## Mexi

if you plan on playing the DLCs (which are very much worth it) then Premium is probably the way to go, as all current and future DLCs come included, on top of other exclusive stuff.


----------



## metal_sam14

Mexi said:


> if you plan on playing the DLCs (which are very much worth it) then Premium is probably the way to go, as all current and future DLCs come included, on top of other exclusive stuff.



My wallet is cracking the sads but it looks like my weekends just got more exciting


----------



## Pav

Black_Sheep said:


> ^ Agree. And sometimes there's some long list of stupid rules for a server, like "play fair! no shotguns, camping, snipers, no SMAW, RPG, team kill, or spawn kill" ...and then eventually you will get kicked out and you have no idea what you did wrong. This happened to me, and i sent message to the admin, he replied saying that i spawn killed him right when he was about to spawn next to his friend. So if an enemy spawns righ in front of you, that's spawn killing? Well technically yes, but...



Haha, I hate servers with endless stupid rules to cater to their own clan or whatever. If I join a server and can't even read all of their rules before the ticker disappears, probably better to just leave.

"WELCOME! No camping! No teamkilling! No spawnkilling! No sniping! No rockets/M320! No mortar! No shotguns! No frag rounds! No killing of anyone in our clan! No air vehicles for anyone but our clan! No baserape! You can and will be kicked at any moment to make room for our clan! No profanity! No insulting clan members! No killing clan members! No taking of the objectives! Otherwise HAVE FUN and add us to your favorites!"

Um...right.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

@Mexi


You misunderstood the point of my post (page 18), but thanks for reading and replying anyway. I was curious to see any reactions.

Point was; aiming to sell products to 12 (rated mature) customers playing on a console released some time ago (i.e. Xbox 360 2005)... It's not a good enough product for adults, basically because of marketing strategies. It could have been different... 

You're right about COD, though. The only original thing in the game was their marketing strategy of aiming at the early teen market, when games depicting "realistic" rofl violence were seen previously as adult only. Serious legal proceedings were taken by film, television, cinema and gaming national censors to protect children from this:


and this:


^



> *Mexi*_ said...
> 
> "if you plan on playing the DLCs (which are very much worth it) then Premium is probably the way to go, as all current and future DLCs come included, on top of other exclusive stuff."_



Seems a little early to decide whether it's worth it, considering only one original DLC has been released so far. Wouldn't it be more sensible to wait until september or even later in the year when products are available for review to decide whether recommending that others spend money on non-existant goods is a good idea?

@Pav

Pretty accurate asessment. 



It's mostly a console crowd here, with different expectations than myself. Having played the earlier games and seeing the differences etc. etc.

No one has the patience for nostalgia so I'll just leave some helpful links for console and PC gamers and leave it at that.

Detailed weapon stats and helpful forum for competitive gaming.
Symthic | Advanced BF3 / MW3 Stats and Charts

Better Battlelog - 3rd party app improving battlelog and integration with BF3Stats.com.
Download Better Battlelog Addon

FXAA graphics filter for PC. Improve the colour palette with this widely known and highly configurable post processing replacer.

EA forum thread: FXAA including downloads

Better sharper custom FXAA injector! - Electronic Arts UK Community

Example video


ioBit GameBooster - shuts down background services and more improving performance for demanding tasks, including music.

Game Booster 3 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance


Tired of BF3 all together? On PC, try this free game based on Crysis wars multiplayer free trial.

Casus Belli, a modification for Crysis Wars


If you do have time for nostalgia, try this link and look at just how much more you got in a game from June 2005.

Portal:BF2 - Battlefield Wiki - Battlefield 3, Bad Company 2, Weapons, Levels, Maps, Characters and more!

GG. C ya!


----------



## leandroab

So I still can't play this game. It starts hanging randomly and I get "kicked from the server".

Bullshit.


----------



## Mexi

@ Ryan, I didn't specifically cite your post in mine, so it wasn't an actual response to you in particular, just a comment on those who seem to think that CQ maps are ripping off COD when maps like these predate the first modern warfare. actually 2 DLCs have already come out, even though you might not qualify Back to Karkand as "new"; in its current form and for lots of people who are new to Battlefield, it is. Also, if you enjoy the game to this point and have enjoyed these 2 DLCs, you'd have no problem paying for future content ahead of time.
you pay for content that hasn't come out when you play a subscription-based game and there is ZERO guarantee that it will be any good or have longevity, but that seems to be the model that a lot of companies are using now, in addition to microtransaction stuff. going back to my comment about the "worth" of Premium, it's worth it in the sense that each DLC individually costs you $15, at 5 DLCs planned, that would come out to $75 if you bought them each. Premium is a flat $50 for all of the maps, in addition to the skins/guns/queue priority and other stuff that comes over time. I've spent $50 for far less content in games, so I think it's good value but to each his own.


----------



## Stealth7

I was just playing a game and was 1st with a shitload of points and then the server timed out... FUUUUUU!


----------



## Black_Sheep

Stealth7 said:


> I was just playing a game and was 1st with a shitload of points and then the server timed out... FUUUUUU!



I know exactly how you feel. Happened to me sometimes too. EA online fails or im kicked out for whatever reason, maybe for being too good? dunno  

But at least you can keep all the unlocks you've gathered


----------



## Stealth7

Black_Sheep said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Happened to me sometimes too. EA online fails or im kicked out for whatever reason, maybe for being too good? dunno
> 
> But at least you can keep all the unlocks you've gathered



I actually got a service star for the M4A1 in that game and it didn't register that I got it


----------



## Stealth7

Snow map = DO WANT!


----------



## Qweklain

Stealth7 said:


> (Armored Warfare Premiere Trailer video)
> 
> Snow map = DO WANT!


I have always love snow maps in any shooter. On paper this DLC sounds interesting, but something tells me it is going to turn into a nightmare. Kind of how the CQB sounded cool, but playing it is just a constant box of WTF.


----------



## ittoa666

I will be in a tank the entire time sniping people with it. Can't wait.


----------



## GazPots

Cool trailer is cool.



Still not giving EA anymore of my money however.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Armored Kill looks even better than i expected. Wasn't too excited about CQ, but this i can't wait!


...Aaand since im a premium member, i'll get it two weeks earlier


----------



## tank

anyone on xbox? ad me: tanky92broot


----------



## Stealth7

Armoured Kill out today on PS3, looks fucking EPIC! 



I'm downloading the patch right now, it's taken about 2 hours so far and it's still got 49% to go!


----------



## Handbanana

Pretty sure armored kill is a wee bit more effective on PC.


----------



## Stealth7

True, I'm regretting not getting it on PC


----------



## ittoa666

The 11th can't come soon enough. Can't wait.


----------



## Pav

Totally jumping back into this game when it comes to the PC on the 11th. I <3 me some flying.


----------



## CapinCripes

apparently EA epicly dropped the ball on premium edition. I got this email from them and apparently they gave me limited edition instead (aka no premium status or new expansions). 
We are sorry to inform you that the product you pre-ordered will not be released as expected. We have therefore cancelled the following product from your order: 

Order ID: (redacted)
Order Date: September 4, 2012 
Product ID: (redacted)
Product Name: Battlefield 3&#8482; Premium Edition 
If you have further questions regarding your order, please click on the link below for assistance 

support.ea.com 

Please note: This e-mail message was sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please visit help.origin.com/ to submit any further questions. 

Sincerely,

Origin Store Customer Service


----------



## ittoa666

Downloading armored kill right now. Getting ready to smash people in some tanks.


----------



## Stealth7

I'm loving the new maps!  Wasn't the biggest fan of CQ, but AK is awesome and I hope the other DLCs that are coming are just as good.

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but what are peoples thoughts of BF4 coming out next year? And will you get MOH Warfighter to get into the BF4 beta?


----------



## Aevolve

I don't know if anyone has posted about this yet- but Origin is offering almost all the Battlefield titles online for PC for $10.00. It's valid until midnight!


----------



## GazPots

Totally back into Battlefield since i finally updated to the current patch.

Been mauling with a few kits but mostly it seems the high rankers have all the superior stuff that just wipes the floor with me (i only ever hit rank 8 before i stopped playing a while back). Almost everything wipes the floor with me, i've only just unlocked helicopter heat seekers and they help LOADS. But most other vehicles get me killed be being neutered (basically i only have flares/smoke ). Jets are just flying missle magnets whem i'm the pilot and it's really frustrating being unable to do anything with them. 

Tanks are not so bad but they could be better. 


Will i be kicking major ass if i rank all the way up to the final unlock?


----------



## texshred777

Finally bought BF3. I bought the Premium Edition off Amazon and looking forward to it getting here.


----------



## ZEBOV

Anyone wanna play with me through skype or teamspeak AND ACTUALLY PLAY AS A TEAM? I'm sick of being stuck on teams full of CoD kids.
(PC)


----------



## Black_Sheep

GazPots said:


> Will i be kicking major ass if i rank all the way up to the final unlock?




No. Many people complain about the weapons, but you do have some good ones to start with too, and not long to go for better ones, for example the AEK-971 assault rifle. 

For most people it's their tactics that gets them killed. BF3 is not COD, you can't just run and gun all the time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Actually a lot of unlocks make vehicles loads better. IE, flares, reactive, radar, rockets, etc.

The javelin also rapes face against vehicles, all you have to do is go up moderately high and then you can snipe vehicles.


----------



## ZEBOV

ANY team players want to join me in BF3? I just spent several minutes saying that I need ammo for the Javelin, and no one would switch squads and give me ammo. Fucking waste of my time.


----------



## GazPots

Black_Sheep said:


> No. Many people complain about the weapons, but you do have some good ones to start with too, and not long to go for better ones, for example the AEK-971 assault rifle.
> 
> For most people it's their tactics that gets them killed. BF3 is not COD, you can't just run and gun all the time.



I treat cod and bf3 differently, it just seems the higher rank weapons are ridiculously powerful. I'm unloading half a clip into some guys nuts and i get one timed back. 

I'm getting mauled with scoped/slug shotguns and snipers with red dots and straight pulls. 

All the shit i haven't unlocked.


----------



## ittoa666

GazPots said:


> I treat cod and bf3 differently, it just seems the higher rank weapons are ridiculously powerful. I'm unloading half a clip into some guys nuts and i get one timed back.
> 
> I'm getting mauled with scoped/slug shotguns and snipers with red dots and straight pulls.
> 
> All the shit i haven't unlocked.



Sounds like you should give hardcore mode a try. It's a relief when you can kill someone with around 5 or 6 rounds.


----------



## texshred777

Loving this game so far. Played the campaign a little to familiarize myself with the controls and have been playing a lot of MP the last few days. 

I'm tempted to say I suck, and in COD terms I'm not terribly good. My K/D ratio is pretty bad(getting better) but I definitely play as a squad/team player. I enjoy the objective games like Rush and Conquest way more than TDM. Got several thousand points with only 5 kills last night by dropping medpacks/ammo/spotting and taking objectives. 

I just wish I had some friends to play with. These random squads are either really good, or I find myself given the option to spawn on a bush wookie/engineer spawn camping enemy helo/tanks or other more random shit. There was an engineer firing rockets at our own helos/jets last night on the carrier. I guess he was damaging them to he can repair them to get assignment points or something? I don't know.

Looking forward to unlocking ACOG/HOLO sights for the MK11 so I can play recon up closer to the action. It has been more fun since I found I can take the scope off and use iron sights.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

texshred777 said:


> Loving this game so far. Played the campaign a little to familiarize myself with the controls and have been playing a lot of MP the last few days.
> 
> I'm tempted to say I suck, and in COD terms I'm not terribly good. My K/D ratio is pretty bad(getting better) but I definitely play as a squad/team player. I enjoy the objective games like Rush and Conquest way more than TDM. Got several thousand points with only 5 kills last night by dropping medpacks/ammo/spotting and taking objectives.
> 
> I just wish I had some friends to play with. These random squads are either really good, or I find myself given the option to spawn on a bush wookie/engineer spawn camping enemy helo/tanks or other more random shit. There was an engineer firing rockets at our own helos/jets last night on the carrier. I guess he was damaging them to he can repair them to get assignment points or something? I don't know.
> 
> Looking forward to unlocking ACOG/HOLO sights for the MK11 so I can play recon up closer to the action. It has been more fun since I found I can take the scope off and use iron sights.



are you a PC or console player? Im on PS3 and always look forward for someone to chat with on Comms (its a rarity on PS3). 

Been doing pretty well recently, good K/D ratio and i've been cleaning up as a sniper (finally got the straight pull bolt).


----------



## texshred777

Ibanezsam4 said:


> are you a PC or console player? Im on PS3 and always look forward for someone to chat with on Comms (its a rarity on PS3).
> 
> Been doing pretty well recently, good K/D ratio and i've been cleaning up as a sniper (finally got the straight pull bolt).


 
Xbox360.


----------



## Stealth7

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcO5ajxGenc

CROSSBOWS!


----------



## Black_Sheep

^ Fuck yes!


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEBOV said:


> Anyone wanna play with me through skype or teamspeak AND ACTUALLY PLAY AS A TEAM? I'm sick of being stuck on teams full of CoD kids.
> (PC)





ZEBOV said:


> ANY team players want to join me in BF3? I just spent several minutes saying that I need ammo for the Javelin, and no one would switch squads and give me ammo. Fucking waste of my time.



No one? I just spent half a round painting targets with a SOFLAM and not a single Javelin was fired at the vehicles I was designating.


----------



## leandroab

Reformatted my PC and now I can play again. I'm "leandroab".


----------



## philkilla

leandroab said:


> Reformatted my PC and now I can play again. I'm "leandroab".



Added


Anyone else play on pc? 

I'm Philkilla616 on there.

HIT ME UP!


----------



## leandroab

Now my pc turns off suddenly about 1h worth of playing. Definitely CPU or GPU overheating. But I'm too lazy to find out hahahha.


----------



## kamello

looking forwards to get my copy after I finish all my exams, social life during break before Uni? who the fuck needs that?  


anyways, I would love to play with the guys here


----------



## texshred777

Well, if you're playing on Xbox feel free to add me.
XBL gamertag Baron Coldgrave


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I just got the premium edition of this. Getting knocked around a bit  
I'm comming off of black ops 2, and i have to say that to me at least, this one is much harder. But its glorius. Beautiful game and i'm getting more fimilar to it.

My tag is Seredays by the way. If any of you guys want to start a platoon or anything, let me know.


----------



## Stealth7

New End Game trailers!




Air superiority looks sick.. it's pity I suck at flying though!


----------



## Mexi

haha, first thing I thought of after I saw that air superiority vid. even after all this time, haven't bothered to get good at flying haha
DLC looks awesome though, Aftermath had some of the best architecture/level design I've seen so far


----------



## Papaoneil

I just recently purchased this game, Horrible at it but I like it alot, 
If anyone cares to add me and wants to play on xbox sometime KGCWalkingDead. Feel free


----------



## SkullCrusher

I like bf3 on the playstation but I don't like the input delay.

I'm really enjoying bo2 ATM. The zombies is excellent.

Add me on psn. Norfolkshire


----------



## metal_sam14

I just started playing this again on PC, grabbed premium today as well because I am really enjoying it. I got a bit off track when Far Cry 3 came out, but now it is back to ye ol' faithful


----------



## SamSam

When I get back home I'll add you PC players


----------

